# $toney Montana's Dutch Passion BLUEBERRY grow



## stoneymontana (Sep 4, 2008)

This is my first grow journal on R.I.U so sit back and enjoy !! As of right now this grow is not finished so I will post everything that I got so far and *THEN YOU CAN POST PLEASE WAIT TILL THEN * So these seeds are from Doctor Chronic and all ten germinated in less than three days good seeds !!!

Here they are from the beginning, some of the pictures are not all that great sorry??


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 4, 2008)

they are between 5 and seven days old here


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 4, 2008)

In these photos I had just placed them in the one gallon pot as the roots are growing so damn fast, way faster than the plant haha


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 4, 2008)

these were taken 4 days after transplant and they are starting to take off


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 4, 2008)

this is right before I started to give them the nutes!!!!


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 4, 2008)

this plant started growing oddly from the get go it was stunted and the top did not continue to grow


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 4, 2008)

I only use FOX FARM ! Not that I don't like anything else or they are bad but this is what I decided to use based on there many years of growing experience and all the great responses on R>I>U about their products. I also use Fox Farm Ocean Forest soil with about a half cup of dolomite lime and a quarter perlite which makes a perfectly airated and rock solid ph of seven all the way through to harvest !!


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 4, 2008)

this is the first time I gave them anything and I gave them a quarter tsp. of grow big and the same of big bloom


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 4, 2008)

here he is again look at how crazy this is growing???


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 4, 2008)

they have decided to start to fill up the grow space now , Damn I am PROUD!!!


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 4, 2008)

getting bushy


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 4, 2008)

so I decided that because they are not as bushy as they claimed that they would be and I have seen many pictures of others blueberry grows and they always looked much bushier than mine so I topped them once they reached one foot tall. 

Ps my light was not too far away either??


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 4, 2008)

this is after I have moved my nutes up to three fourths of a tsp. grow big and the same big bloom


----------



## anhedonia (Sep 4, 2008)

stoneymontana said:


> I only use FOX FARM ! Not that I don't like anything else or they are bad but this is what I decided to use based on there many years of growing experience and all the great responses on R>I>U about their products. I also use Fox Farm Ocean Forest soil with about a half cup of dolomite lime and a quarter perlite which makes a perfectly airated and rock solid ph of seven all the way through to harvest !!


I have a bunch of foxfarm products I cant wait to get rid of. All those chem fertilizers grow substandard pot I believe they refer to them as "beasters" because they look good but its all mass produced and fed chem fertilizers like fox farm granulars. Organic weed smokes better, tastes better and most conniseurs only smoke organicly grow weed. Ive grown my last 3 harvests with fox farm and recently cracked 2 white berry seeds for my first organic sea of green style grow that will serve as the mothers. All I can say is good riddence to chem ferts!


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 4, 2008)

my babies are growing sooo large *BUT *how many are male or female??? Stay tuned as we will turn them over soon and find out???


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 4, 2008)

getting bigger but not anywhere near the others


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 4, 2008)

here are some more for ya !! What do you think???


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 4, 2008)

I believed that this plant was a male from the third week!!


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 4, 2008)

YES I am finally ready to switch bulbs to my hps and by the way I am using a 400 watt hydrofarm convertible ballast which I got from Greencoast Hydroponics. That place is great and cheap . They got me my shit really fast...


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 4, 2008)

this by no means is to try and put down handicapped people by calling my fuqd up plant a retard as I am also handicapped most of the time too.... this is right before 12/12 and the day I started it


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 4, 2008)

sorry the pics had the same name so I was not able to load the second picture so here it is


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 4, 2008)

here is a few pictures of my clone box .. I put the clones in schultz take root and place them into small cups with a dixie cup on top for transpiration . Also they are under four 100 wat equivalent cfl bulbs


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 4, 2008)

The smell got way too strong so I made a ONA bucket smell reducer that I got off of this site and I will tell you that it works pretty well , NOT perfect but good enough. I am thinking about buying a carbon filter for next time


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 4, 2008)

I added this light simply because I had it and hopefully it will help with lower bud sites?


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 4, 2008)

I finally got to use my tiger bloom and my open sesame to start. I found out after only four days under 12/12 that I have six females and four males I really did not take to many pics of the males as they were males but there are a few .


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 4, 2008)

You really cannot see the hairs but believe me they are there!!!


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 4, 2008)

they all survived but I killed a couple of them because I don't need male clones ya know


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 4, 2008)

I kept two males so that I could get some seeds Hopefully it don't really fuck up my bud??


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 4, 2008)

these pictures were taken today


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 4, 2008)

So now that I am up to date on this grow I am opening it up to discussion... Any advice or comments are encouraged as this is my first journal hope ya'll like it !!! I will keep this up to date through harvest for sure!!!!


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 4, 2008)

Very well done 
nice clean setup
great job


----------



## raiderman (Sep 4, 2008)

look great dude.i use fox farm also. ocean forest. grow big. tiger bloom. yea this avitar pic here is blueberry 2 weeks before fini. they also branch nicely . the thing i found out about blue berry, they do not like much nutriets. its the best i ever smoked. dripping with resin.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 4, 2008)

raiderman said:


> look great dude.i use fox farm also. ocean forest. grow big. tiger bloom. yea this avitar pic here is blueberry 2 weeks before fini. they also branch nicely . the thing i found out about blue berry, they do not like much nutriets. its the best i ever smoked. dripping with resin.


 
you know that is crazy about this batch of blueberry ,*everyone* that grows it talks about it's not liking nutes and such. that is why I went light for the first few weeks I used nutes but as I went on they seemed to suck up as much as I gave them with no burning or adverse effects at all? Maybe I got lucky? I guess we will see when they finish huh??? I sure hope that mine get that full as yours man that looks huge, did yours look like mine at 8 days flowering??


----------



## raiderman (Sep 4, 2008)

o' yea , the same. day 30 to 49, explosive flowering . thc will be so intense, it will have a light blue ora about it. thats all i grow. they were out for a while last month, so i went with feminized orange bud . they are in week 3 of flowering right now . damn sativas, they are three and a half feet right now. thats why i am a indica man. 
that hash plant seeds from sensi look like they might do well also.
Man , i hope yours do twice mine so your friends will know your the man.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 4, 2008)

i will post a pic. wen i activate my new phone monday. bought a instinct, better camera than this old phone


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 4, 2008)

raiderman said:


> o' yea , the same. day 30 to 49, explosive flowering . thc will be so intense, it will have a light blue ora about it. thats all i grow. they were out for a while last month, so i went with feminized orange bud . they are in week 3 of flowering right now . damn sativas, they are three and a half feet right now. thats why i am a indica man.
> that hash plant seeds from sensi look like they might do well also.
> Man , i hope yours do twice mine so your friends will know your the man.


 
Sorry about all the questions but how long did they bud for? just wondering when I should expect harvest as the companies always say one thing and it ain't ever right... Man I hope they do that good too and I have always stayed away from anything with hash in the name it just sounds like it would have a bad taste but I am probably wrong??


----------



## raiderman (Sep 4, 2008)

9 weeks .do you use hid lights?lueberry is a hashplant.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 4, 2008)

raiderman said:


> 9 weeks .do you use hid lights?


I have a 400 watt hps/mh conversion ballast with a 100 watt 4ft fluorescent tubes on the floor to give extra light to the bottom of the plants... Oh I did not know that so hash plants are good!!!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 4, 2008)

those plants there were 400 watthps. now us 600 watt. hps sun system 2 w/ hortilux bulb for extra insurance. sure hope you dont smoke cigarettes. 1 bong hit will expand your lungs to heaven.very sweet taste. week 5 , the room will smell sweet blue berry . odor will be a problem. make sure you cover nicely. janitoral supply store sell lemon odor away. its concentrate, so i just eave the cap off in the room and it works. i built an exhaust flow sucking air out of the grow roomto my attic to outside back draft right above the plants in the ceiling . it also pulls fresh air into the room continually using tubing and blow fan to cool the light to keep at 10 inches from plants . i leave the fan on even wen the pllants are sleeping, because that is wen the smell is intoxicating.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 4, 2008)

Week 5 huh? No i sure don't smoke cigs. but i cough from chronic like I do though,haha. If you look through my journal you will see what I use for smell a Ona bucket. Man I am sure looking forward to my buds looking like yours


----------



## raiderman (Sep 4, 2008)

me to, i never have used extra perillite for good root growth. i live ina small town. i hav to drive to lubbock or order from dh. hel and i forget shit everytime i order .cloning my next blue berry i am fixing to start doing some renovations to this house,hahaha o' yea. hell this damn orange bud should do well. it'll probably be 5ft tall by the time thier fini.


----------



## anhedonia (Sep 4, 2008)

raiderman said:


> o' yea , the same. day 30 to 49, explosive flowering . thc will be so intense, it will have a light blue ora about it. thats all i grow. they were out for a while last month, so i went with feminized orange bud . they are in week 3 of flowering right now . damn sativas, they are three and a half feet right now. thats why i am a indica man.
> that hash plant seeds from sensi look like they might do well also.
> Man , i hope yours do twice mine so your friends will know your the man.


Do you got any pictures of your orangebud? Im going on week 2 of flowering some OB and I used the recommended dosage of bushmaster, 5ml/gal and 2 of my plants have bushmaster burn but are putting off flowers and havnt grown an inch in height. Im so sick of chemical ferts. Im slowly but surely changing from shitty foxfarm nutes to an organic regimen, But for now Im growing chem weed Im really more interested in the OB pics.
sorry to jack your thread, plants look great.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 4, 2008)

wait till mon. i have no digit. camera. my new phone activates mon. with the service . dont wanna get charged kb just for sending a couple of pics.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 4, 2008)

anhedonia said:


> Do you got any pictures of your orangebud? Im going on week 2 of flowering some OB and I used the recommended dosage of bushmaster, 5ml/gal and 2 of my plants have bushmaster burn but are putting off flowers and havnt grown an inch in height. Im so sick of chemical ferts. Im slowly but surely changing from shitty foxfarm nutes to an organic regimen, But for now Im growing chem weed Im really more interested in the OB pics.
> sorry to jack your thread, plants look great.


 
why do you not like fox farm nutes? they are working great for me! Does it make your weed taste bad or something? It always tastes good as long as I run straight water through them for a couple of weeks prior to harvest


----------



## raiderman (Sep 4, 2008)

maybe i'm a newbie, but wat do you mean by nutes?


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 4, 2008)

raiderman said:


> maybe i'm a newbie, but wat do you mean by nutes?


 
just an abreviated way of saying nutrients ,sorry to confuse. How close are you to toledo? I know someone who lives there.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 4, 2008)

1,200 miles.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 4, 2008)

raiderman said:


> 1,200 miles.


You are alot farther than that from me but I was just wondering??


----------



## anhedonia (Sep 4, 2008)

Well originally I went with the foxfarm because it seemed so easy to work with, plus you get those 3 high octane granulars which are huge numbers and it just seems like that would be better weed. Well Im convinced its not after reading the cannabibles, (I own The cannabible3) and getting the run down from author, photographer and cannabiseur Jason King on the superiority of organicly grown weed. Even though he is kinda snobbish in some of his strain reviews.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 4, 2008)

anhedonia said:


> Well originally I went with the foxfarm because it seemed so easy to work with, plus you get those 3 high octane granulars which are huge numbers and it just seems like that would be better weed. Well Im convinced its not after reading the cannabibles, (I own The cannabible3) and getting the run down from author, photographer and cannabiseur Jason King on the superiority of organicly grown weed. Even though he is kinda snobbish in some of his strain reviews.


 

We will see and I hope for my sake you are wrong!! I want big tasty nuggz


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 5, 2008)

I have kept one male so that I can pollinate and get some more seeds as I hate having to order them and pay ridiculous prices for something that most smokers throw away.. Anyways can anyone give me any advice about pollination? I have seen several male flowers open and I have been taking the white pollen and spreading it on my hairs BUT nothing seems to be happening?? BY all the things I have read it says that only a couple of hours after pollinating a female her white hairs will turn brown and dissappear?? This is not what is happening for me, I can see the pollen on my hairs and nada!! HELP IF YOU CAN????


----------



## raiderman (Sep 5, 2008)

if you polinate now. your plant will finish in two weeks. once it goes into producing seeds, all enrgy for bud growth stops. the male must be separated to another room in the house so your buds will get large, then at week 7, day 42 , cover the plants with a plastic bag except a couple of nice developed lower branches. pollinate them. clean up. kill male. remove bag thats over the rest of the sensi. youll hundreds of seeds of two to four branches. if it got well pollinated already, the buds will only be small under developed and the seeds will only be under developed, because the bud was premature.i'm not saying you wont get luky and get a few good seeds , but it doesnt look good. i went through the same thing last year and was pissed. i was doing white russian.ano seeds came up plus the weed was llike smoking squag.then i read a book on it. thats how i know.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 5, 2008)

I removed the male since I do not have another room to put him in I cut the tops off and put them into an upside down dixie cup with a hole in the bottom for the branches to go through to another cup with water in it. Hopefully the pollen will fall into the cup and not be spread onto my ladies?? that way I can keep the pollen and put it on them in a month? Only a few of the pollen sacks had opened so I am hoping ( fingers crossed) that it did not ruin my crop or stop my ladies from growing any more buds as they only have a few hairs anyways ??


----------



## raiderman (Sep 5, 2008)

if you still have that male nearby shake it over a big sheet of paper in parts on the male , till pollen like a little dust storm fall on it {if it has advanced that much}get a card and bring it to a pile fold the paper and tape aaround it . put in a zip lok bag, refridgerate. pollen stays good up to 30 days in refridge. then pollenate. if you just had a few open flowers i doubt if it will harm it. just keep an eye on it. if you see where pollen saks are , and it is getting a seed shape inside it, youll know. even the seeds may look good from the outside. but inside, very premature.
not even smokable. its that bad. this way you get sensi. and seeds without ruining the whole crop. because if you dedicate it all to seeds , your gonna have shitty weed.I'm like you i just have this one room for now so i been stocking up on multi paks of seeds. i'm self employed, so its a little easier for me to buy gen.also the saved pollen you saved, just light dust the branch. remember it just takes a tiny bit of pollen powder to ruin a very large crop.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 5, 2008)

Looking good bra 
Keep it up nice set up too.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 6, 2008)

Tomorrow I am gonna give them there last shot of Open Sesame. I am using the fox farm soil feeding schedule. So next it will be on to Beastie Bloomz. It is supposed to make your buds fill out alot. Considering most females don't even usually show for 7 to 10 days I think these ladies got alot of hairs and this is day 11 , so I would say that the open sesame did exactly what it said it would.. STAY TUNED!!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 6, 2008)

wat kind of plants are those?


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 6, 2008)

raiderman said:


> wat kind of plants are those?


 
Bro you are subscribed to my thread and it is called stoney montana's* DUTCH PASSION BLUEBERRY* grow ! So obviously they are blueberry hahahahahaha. What a funny guy you are Raiderman


----------



## raiderman (Sep 6, 2008)

o' ok , mine didnt get very tall . i started flowering wen they were 10 inhes , finished at 2 foot , near two dry ounces per plant.wat kind of lite did you say you use. i remember now 400 hps. sorry


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 6, 2008)

I waited till these were like 12 or 13 inches before I turned these over they are 25 inches now, I told you that these got really tall for some reason??? I got them topped and bent to?? Hopefully they will chill soon? Tall bitches shoulda played basketball!! haha

Oddly enough the only ones that did not get tall were the males?? Backwards ass strain but if you got 2 dry ounces then I should get a bunch too if they fill in well??


----------



## raiderman (Sep 6, 2008)

it will fill in nicely, i bet . i hope you have tie the branches down from heavy buds..in day 30 to 42 they will have you leaping for joy. you just cant see it yet.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 6, 2008)

raiderman said:


> it will fill in nicely, i bet . i hope you have tie the branches down from heavy buds..in day 30 to 42 they will have you leaping for joy. you just cant see it yet.


 
well this is day 11 so I will be counting down the days now 12,13,14 damn!!! haha thanks for the encouragement!!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 6, 2008)

gotta go do my evening 2 mile run right now. i'll be bak ina couple of hours.
you probably would'nt believe i'm a power lifter. i do the weed for meditation. 
and give me a nice hobby. later.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 6, 2008)

bro there was a time when I used to really be into all that stuff too. before kids and life I used to be pretty big too all natural not huge just like 295 flat bench 405 dead lift same squat nothin major but i ran 3 miles everyday for years so I understand atleast keep it up!!!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 6, 2008)

i'm 45 years old man.i do it because i like to feel healthy, and i self employed. believe it or not, i run a landscaping business all over town. i got a natural greenthumb . plant trees, shrubs, mow lawns. i wouldnt trade for nuthin in the world. my job is demanding and have to have lots of get up and go. we both started flowering pretty much at the same time. i'm at day 17. .


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 6, 2008)

I am a construction worker so I know all about get up and go these guys got a fire lit up our asses all day but the pay is worth it. I am laid off while I take these college classes trying to better myself somehow?? Anyways, 17 days ,then we are gonna be smokin around the same time!! I am gonna be so proud of this batch bro . SO far (knock on wood) everything has gone perfectly as I have done a couple of test runs with bagseeds and pretty much figured out what I need to get this far so hopefully I get some FIRE


----------



## raiderman (Sep 6, 2008)

not to get off trak , but iread a thread about this dude got screwed by the doc. after the sale he bumped his cc another 80.00 on the cool and no seeds. i'm not sure if this guy is gonna make it through the night,lol.
he emailed him bak and told him that he was just a unluky customer.
i'm a man of princiaple. If he done me like that ,i'd probably fly o ver there, beat his ass, and take his seeds.hahaha


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 6, 2008)

Hey the doc took care of me but it was not like I did not twist and almost go to the point of breaking his arm to do it..haha things seem like they are getting worse on the seed ordering front!! I wish I had a bunch of loot I would order a whole bunch before they end up stopping it somehow???? That is why I got to figure out breeding


----------



## raiderman (Sep 6, 2008)

know wat you mean. i have a manilla envelope with several blue berries.
i've been hoarding them up. ibought all rhino seeds had twice,since i started this orange bud . they run out qikhaha.
i ordered a heating mat and and full cloning set up the other day.i am gonna try to figure something out consistant. i'm ordering afew pacs of sensi G13 Hashbud . wat do you think? you do know that at attitude, wen you chek out put 420 in the code box and get a additional 15% off.
i canget the G13 HB for 159.00 a pac. everyone else wants 300.00. 
can you believe a double afghani. ive growed afghani before{couchlok}
a few years ago. that shit was toxic.got you stone to near tripping, and i'm no light weight... i cant a imagine a double afgan. 22% thc content


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 6, 2008)

I got the 420 discount too. Attitude is good but just like the doc I believe that once the government gets onto them it will be all down hill for them too... Hopefully not before I die though haha

So my blue berries look alot different than yours did??


----------



## raiderman (Sep 6, 2008)

i know wat you mean. customs got two big orders from me six months ago and i thought that was it. i was very pissed ,500.00 to the trash.haha.easy come easy go. i know how to make it bak though.haha$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 6, 2008)

nice grow stoney, glad to see its suiting you well


----------



## snoopdog621 (Sep 6, 2008)

nice grow .... cant wait to see the progress of this journal ... as ive never seen blueberry growen before


----------



## Sedition (Sep 6, 2008)

Coming along great there bro! When's the next update?


----------



## raiderman (Sep 6, 2008)

yea $tonys a good dude , .he knows wat hes doing , nice journal, step by step instructions for the novice grower.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 7, 2008)

Sedition said:


> Coming along great there bro! When's the next update?


 
Every friday and when I fertilize as when I give them nutes again it will be the beastie bloomz!! That open sesame worked wonders . I got so many bud sites it is ridiculous. Many , many hairs I am so geeked!! Thanks all for the great comments and stay tuned as this one will go to the end with a final picture of the blueberry jiont burnin as the ending shot!!! BUrn, baby 

, burn!!!!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 7, 2008)

that stuff is so sweet smelling and skunky, the smell alone is intoxicating.
thats wy it usua. go for 450.00 oz.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 7, 2008)

raiderman said:


> that stuff is so sweet smelling and skunky, the smell alone is intoxicating.
> thats wy it usua. go for 450.00 oz.


 
I am gonna smoke every one of these buds myself, I will leave all the regular bud alone till that shit is gone and hopefully my next batch will be ready by then!!! HAIL CHRONIC


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 7, 2008)

Im liking the looks of your grow... I am subscribed.... wish I could be growing some blueberry... have to try to find some seeds or clones of it.....


----------



## twistup04 (Sep 7, 2008)

i just grabbed some blueberry seeds from bc seed king i have to move here in two and a half months and being the instant gradification guy i am i through them right into flowering with some kind bud seeds i had growing previously. that plant is booming at at 4 and a half feet hairs everywhere its got about two monts left the exact amount of time i have before i move...any ideas what the blueberry will do throwing it in to flowering like that...peace


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 7, 2008)

haha hey it ain't gonna hurt your plant to grow them for short periods and then go to flower as some people grow straight from seed to 12/12 and never have any problems. *Now go jack someone else's thread!!!* lol


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 7, 2008)

You can see from the last pics that they are on a fast track!! More hairs everytime I look at them. They are still growing taller too???? Indica hahahaha


----------



## purpdaddy (Sep 7, 2008)

plants look good and healthy to me!damn im jealous now.lol


----------



## raiderman (Sep 7, 2008)

my orange bud here is 17 days into fowering


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 7, 2008)

raiderman said:


> my orange bud here is 17 days into fowering


 
If so I can barely see it , maybe I need glasses but you definately gotta post some of those or link me cause I gotta see em now!!


----------



## wozb529 (Sep 8, 2008)

really nice grow man. keep it up. peace...


----------



## raiderman (Sep 8, 2008)

heres the a pic of the orange bud in my avitar. i dont know how to do the attchments, tell me if you have time. l ousy ass camera phone


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 8, 2008)

raiderman said:


> heres the a pic of the orange bud in my avitar. i dont know how to do the attchments, tell me if you have time. l ousy ass camera phone


All you have to do is go to reply like to reply to a thread and scroll down to where it says manage attachments (click) it will open another that says browse click on there go find the picture you want to upload from your pics and upload ,tada!!!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 8, 2008)

ok thanks ,still skimpy though,but here ya go


----------



## catnips (Sep 8, 2008)

.. nice looking plants ..


----------



## jackonthebox (Sep 8, 2008)

+rep man! you're plants are looking great! and this is the first full blueberry grow journal I've come across. i'm excited to see how things go for you, as I am planning on growing this strain in a few months! Awesome, keep up the good work!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 8, 2008)

stoneys done his homework on this one .they look great


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 9, 2008)

raiderman said:


> ok thanks ,still skimpy though,but here ya go


 
Hey bro those look better than mine !! Congrats that is the shiznit pimp hahaha


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 9, 2008)

As you already know that these are my (DR. CHRONIC) conspiracy babies that took forever to get so I am really hoping for huge ass buds off of these. So far just alot of little hairs though???

ANY THOUGHT on my bud production or anything would be greatly appreciated!! These pics are 14 days !!!

If anybody has any ways of making pictures look better let me know??


----------



## raiderman (Sep 9, 2008)

yhey look great. you may need to go by your nursery and get some bamboo stakes if dont already have them.i had to stake some yesterday.
as long as the seeds were in the breeders pacs, thats all that matters.
in my old journal on mine , i put , at day 25 wnt into transition,nomore growing .started filing in . into bud growth . it grows up.a certain height . then it fills in rather quickly.
good luk. i dont know if i told you or not but , i ordered 2 pacs mr.nice g13 hashbud sensi seeds, they were kind of expen. but after reading the bakground and strength of it , i thought i would give ir a try . ill put the blue b. off till feb.. made the order with attitude w/tshrt. will keep posted wen get here.


----------



## jackonthebox (Sep 9, 2008)

stoneymontana said:


> If anybody has any ways of making pictures look better let me know??


if you're using a digital camera, there probably is a 'macro' setting you can choose. this will help with the close up shots. On my camera, and I think most digitals, its the setting that is depicted by somewhat of a flower looking picture. Hope this helps.


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 9, 2008)

Looking good Stoneymontana, keep on growing.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 9, 2008)

jackonthebox said:


> if you're using a digital camera, there probably is a 'macro' setting you can choose. this will help with the close up shots. On my camera, and I think most digitals, its the setting that is depicted by somewhat of a flower looking picture. Hope this helps.


 it was just a camera phone. that was my last crop.i may get a nikon d-60 around the holidays. take some sweet close ups.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 9, 2008)

jackonthebox said:


> if you're using a digital camera, there probably is a 'macro' setting you can choose. this will help with the close up shots. On my camera, and I think most digitals, its the setting that is depicted by somewhat of a flower looking picture. Hope this helps.


 
I tried that and for whatever reason it looks real bluury or keeps saying image to close , I don't know I guess I gotta keep messin with it and if not get a better camera. It takes pictures of everything else great.....


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 9, 2008)

look at pic 5.... see how the plants look nice close to the fluorescent you have at the bottom? Its because of the light spectrums that are being put out are clashing your camera's light absortion. The best way to take good pics of your plants is around a light that is somewhere between 4500 and 6000 on the kelvin scale, and use the flash so that the lights rays are redirected away from your camera and can reflect off of the solid surfaces. I have been messing around with angling, and lighting for pictures a lot recently, and those are my observations on it thus far....


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 9, 2008)

3 out of 6 got MALE pollen sacs on them!!!! It's only like one every here and there BUT they are there>???????? What to do now??? Alot of people will probably say kill em and start over but they still look really female with tons of hairs??? I don't know what to do. The pollen sacs are not like typical pollen sacs all bunched up like bananas but just one single flower that opens?? Could these be flowers?? Does marijuana have little green single flowers that open or am I fuckin stupid and fucked??? HELP!!!! I ain't got a picture either..... Sorry


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 9, 2008)

if you get pictures then I could tell, but Im at a loss and a little confused by what you mean without them!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 9, 2008)

pull them off any where you see them best use tweezers . keep an eye on them . have you stressed them any? thats why i had mentioned before about going alittle lite on the nutes, they are sensitive plants. keep an eye on them daily and as soon as a banana stiks out pull it. dont let that thing open up with fan blowing on it.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 9, 2008)

but under where your little buds shoot out like in the crutch under neath that there are tiny like almost one pollen sac if you have ever watched male pollen sacs grow they drop down on like a lil string . well there is one here one there not all bunched togerther and they open to look like pollen sacs or sac cause there is only one


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 9, 2008)

I was looking real close at them today and there is some places where there is seeds starting . Not alot but there are. I really did not do anything to stress them light , air and water have been perfect??? I will keep pullin the male parts off hoping that I will get some viable buds in the end??? WHat the FUCK!!!!!


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Sep 9, 2008)

For your next batch get a small container of dutch master reverse and hit them once at the begging of flowering--you will have zero herms--there are some strains that are more problematic than others.-You shouldn't have too many problems with the bluberry unless the seed line came from selfed feminized seed stock--and as already stated some strains are sensitive to stress and produce pollen. Plants look healthy---keep up the good work.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 9, 2008)

are you sure thier male , you would need 35 mm cam. with zoom lens to pic it so forget that. if it is male pull it . male flowers are skinnier and mess up lookin , but that banana that it comes out of will open in about 4 ,peels bak. flowers in the middle


----------



## raiderman (Sep 9, 2008)

it has seeds because you said you pollenated it with a male, ritejust keep an eye on it and do wat toyu can.


----------



## jackonthebox (Sep 9, 2008)

dude, if they are handing like that and are flowers, those are probably definitely herms. be gentle with them but pluck them off so they don't fuck you're buds.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 9, 2008)

pluk them off ,its happened to me before , more than once, keep them pluked.and ripp thier nuts off if you see any hangin.haha.you wont get many seeds though as long as you do your homework.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 9, 2008)

jackonthebox said:


> dude, if they are handing like that and are flowers, those are probably definitely herms. be gentle with them but pluck them off so they don't fuck you're buds.


 
If I check them everyday and pluck the male pollen sacs off then they will be good???


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 9, 2008)

Fuck , fuck, fuck!!!!!!


----------



## jackonthebox (Sep 9, 2008)

I can't really from those pictures if thats male flowers or just early bud site. but yes, if you can keep up and keep all the male flowers off, you should be fine. just catch them before they open up and pollenate everywhere.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 9, 2008)

jackonthebox said:


> I can't really from those pictures if thats male flowers or just early bud site. but yes, if you can keep up and keep all the male flowers off, you should be fine. just catch them before they open up and pollenate everywhere.


 Man I hope this works !!!!


----------



## jackonthebox (Sep 9, 2008)

you plants look beautiful though. they really might just be filling out. but if there aren't any hairs coming out at those spots, then I would say, they're probably the male flower. do a search for male flowers and look at some pictures to see if it its the same as what you got.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 9, 2008)

usually a yellow dik wil stik out first , then cut its dik off . befor he pulls the skin bak, haha. your good, just need a daily maitenance. a few seeds aint gonna do shit anyway its way early in flowering to worry.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 9, 2008)

I have done this a few times but never got a hermie it is like 4 out of 6 here.. I know that I did nothing wrong, so it must be in the genes of this batch??? I will pick those bitches off one at a time, will my buds be smaller?? Also I have a few seeds already starting from the other male that I left for that reason so I know what seed pods look like and those are not it...


----------



## jackonthebox (Sep 9, 2008)

oh yeah, I forgot you had males already. well if you're going to clone, you should clone the ones that arent herms. then your next batch will be herm/seed free!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 9, 2008)

I would completely dispose with the Hermies if you were wanting good smoke out of it, and separate from the strait females if you want to keep them for seeds or whatever. It could have been genetics, it could have just been an unlucky batch of seeds that came from an underfed stressed mother too (it happens some times), there could have been some unknown stress factor to them that wouldn't inhibit growth, unless you had constant check on all the variable environments and mediums. If you are really confident that your grow was consistently perfect environment wise, call the seed bank and demand compensation! Otherwise, you might want to check into the hormonal science behind the plants to see what caused the reaction/Genetics....


----------



## raiderman (Sep 9, 2008)

i had hermes on some feminized blueb. once before. someone said in a thread the other day that they heard dutchpass. is being rumored to be herme breeders. i fukin sure hope not because i have stak of pacs of the bb i bought last month. i think i'm gonna switch to sensi and serious seeds.grew wite russian before , it was perfect ,very intox.
your coo stoney , hell ther aint enough bud on it to make a good joint , just be glad you found out now instead 2 weeks from now, then youd have problems.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 9, 2008)

why are people always killing there hermies if they can just remove the male pollen sacs and still get great buds???


----------



## raiderman (Sep 9, 2008)

that bb i had had a few herme spots . got afew seeds here and there. but it was still extrmely resinous and could not fini a joint, forget all that other shit.its all part of growing. hell this feminized orange bud had a few sax come up wile i amv flowering presently. i t will still be excellent weed . just dont plant the seeds.thats it.if aot of male flowers begain to develope 
on one branch remove the branch, big time.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 9, 2008)

hell, dont get rid of the plant thats insane.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 9, 2008)

If the seeds I get off of this are ok then won't they all be females?? Just with a bigger chance of hermie??


----------



## raiderman (Sep 9, 2008)

yes, but it may deveope into more male than female. thats why you chunkem


----------



## anhedonia (Sep 9, 2008)

stoneymontana said:


> why are people always killing there hermies if they can just remove the male pollen sacs and still get great buds???


Sometimes the male pollen sac will be way up in the bud where you cant see it. What then? All of the hermaphrodites Ive found so far Ive thrown them away


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 9, 2008)

stay tuned I guess and we will ride this one out to the end folks, FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 9, 2008)

hes just doing a few plants . no since on throwing away money.
you could still 300.0 ooz with or without hermes. i have had them pollinate in a bud also but, i believe the seeds are from him pollenating the female with a male to early 5 days ago, he threw the male out wen he found that out. thats where the seeds are probably from. there are still million more flowers to grow thats wy i said just keep an eye on it.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 10, 2008)

hey stoney hows it goin, just surfin around to see if alls well. once they take off good fowering that other shit will pretty much stop. hell ive gotten a few seeds in my shit severa times . just a few, aint gonna hurt nuthin.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 11, 2008)

weird shit, I picked off the few male flowers and I haven't seen anymore but I will definately keep a close eye on them . That is so crazy but they are still producing mad hairs so??????

Pictures in a couple days, I promise I just don't want to put a bunch of pictures on here that look the same as yesterdays , as it is kind of redundant to do that!!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 11, 2008)

i picked off a few male saks off mine in the beginning of flowering . i see them more wen igrow than not.most of the time its just those few, thats it. But sometimes i will see some flowers wen the bud is finishing, wich is never a problem.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 11, 2008)

here are some pics . A few that I tried to get close ups. They look better than my last ones so hopefully you will like them. I am not real worried about those few male flowers as I do not think they did anything ??? YOU LOOK!!!!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 11, 2008)

get a little bushier evey day. mine are really moving along to. funny we both started flower. at the same time. beautiful plants


----------



## anhedonia (Sep 11, 2008)

raiderman if you got some OB pics you sould come post them in my journal. Theres a few other people growing orange bud right now. You are growing OB, right?


----------



## raiderman (Sep 11, 2008)

yes ,, wheres the thread at


----------



## anhedonia (Sep 11, 2008)

in my signature


----------



## connoisseurde420 (Sep 11, 2008)

check it... I grew DP BB from seed before cuz I wanted the real deal and heres the info. Blueberry is a slightly hermie plant, i went through about 15 females and picked the best to clone from. They sell it anyway cuz its bomb as fuck even if ya gotta pick some seeds/male flowers. Dont plant the seeds you do get cuz they will be even more hermie. Did you label the clones you took? Cuz ya know they say to go through xx amount females to get a good one to clone from, that goes with any strain! So dont worry youre doing right by pickin tha bannaners... It looks like you got all the more sativa pheno, the indica pheno has less seeds and more yield, but the sativa is more sweet and indica more skunky.. but both very fruity, and if youre lucky will smell exactly like and taste like BB. good grow so far just dont fuck up the cure process.....

- C


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 11, 2008)

Ya they do have pretty much all the Sativa pheno but one is alot shorter than the others probably the indica pheno. I hope that I don't fuck up the cure ., Should not have a problem with everyones help right ?????


----------



## raiderman (Sep 11, 2008)

man i got some of mine on tall bloks , some are just flat on the floor.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Sep 12, 2008)

Guys----use the DUTCH MASTER REVERSE------it works-------one shot in the begging of flowering---that's it!!!---no more pollen sacs. You want to deal with a real Hermie monster????????---Try the fem train-wreck from any breeder-----it's like a drag queen convention gone wild.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 12, 2008)

hahahahah,lol.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 12, 2008)

DR. VonDankenstine said:


> Guys----use the DUTCH MASTER REVERSE------it works-------one shot in the begging of flowering---that's it!!!---no more pollen sacs. You want to deal with a real Hermie monster????????---Try the fem train-wreck from any breeder-----it's like a drag queen convention gone wild.


 
I will definately get some of that dutch master Thanks.* Connoisseurde 420* , thanks alot for the info. These plants are so damn pretty right now.Today I gave them there first dose of Beastie bloomz and they are so covered in crystals!!! They look great, I will post some pictures tomorrow after the beastie has a chance to kick inSTAY TUNED!!!!!!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 12, 2008)

yea i hit mine with max.dose of tiger bloom the other day .they are starting to widen out. this where it start getting fun.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 12, 2008)

raiderman said:


> yea i hit mine with max.dose of tiger bloom the other day .they are starting to widen out. this where it start getting fun.


 
If this beastie bloomz works as good as the open sesame did then I should have some monsters soon???You gotta keep postin pics. so we can keep comparing bud sizes.

*QUESTION 4 ALL ??* My clones all have taken root and have new growth, do they respond to nutes as the mother was or should I feed them as they were babies?? They are slightly looking yellow so I am sure they probably need some??


----------



## anhedonia (Sep 12, 2008)

Good question. I just took cuttings for the first time yesterday.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 12, 2008)

I could not resist postin up a couple pictures hope you like em


----------



## raiderman (Sep 12, 2008)

BB is the most beautiful and toxic shit i ever had. Hope you make plenty. i know i do. Daddy needs a new pair of shoes. or a co2 tank and regul.lol


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 12, 2008)

So I took a bunch of pictures as soon as my light went out they look much better than some of my others . They are getting really hairy, like an amazonian woman that stinks so good haha Please let me know what you think??


----------



## connoisseurde420 (Sep 12, 2008)

no problem. As for the cuttings, until they have established root systems give them a light feeding. The yellowing is probably, N def. After about a week or so you can blast away w/ the nutes


----------



## jackonthebox (Sep 12, 2008)

Those plants are looking gooood stoney!


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 12, 2008)

jackonthebox said:


> Those plants are looking gooood stoney!


 
I really appreciate it when someone shows love for all my hard and wonderfully joyous work or should I call it play??Either way thankyou.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 12, 2008)

yep , your doing fine .i'm at day 23 flowering they are thickening alittle had to remove about of qarter pound of leaf . expose all the budding sites ,or they will have just minimal growth in lower branches . i dont remove all leaf but just where shading is going on. they say to wait around day 30 to remove them , but the advancement of budding is consistent.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 13, 2008)

I used my little jewelers eye loop and there they were ,kinda small yet but looked just as all the pictures of them do. They are all crystal clear and like I said pretty small but are you even supposed to see trics this soon? I thought it was like 30 days????


----------



## raiderman (Sep 13, 2008)

wen mine did it in early flowering, they were fini. because i pollenated to early. maybe not though just bare with it. if all the haisr start turning red you'll know.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 13, 2008)

the tric's started coming out of my Sensi Star about 2 or 3 days after I noticed she had started to flower... now even her normal old fan leaves are covered in trics...


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 13, 2008)

raiderman said:


> wen mine did it in early flowering, they were fini. because i pollenated to early. maybe not though just bare with it. if all the haisr start turning red you'll know.


 
The buds are getting bigger everyday and the leaves are covered even the fan leaves are getting the bling, bling!!! They are definately not finished, FULL STEAM AHEAD !!!!! haha 

atleast I hope not????


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 13, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> the tric's started coming out of my Sensi Star about 2 or 3 days after I noticed she had started to flower... now even her normal old fan leaves are covered in trics...


 
I just thought I was special? But my bagseeds last grow did not do this for a while, guess it is the genetics


----------



## raiderman (Sep 13, 2008)

sounds good dude. cant wait to see em wen thier done were all shootin for ya.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Sep 14, 2008)

I want a taste!!!


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 14, 2008)

DR. VonDankenstine said:


> I want a taste!!!


Probably 6 more weeks and we will be blazin the bluez buddy!!!!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 14, 2008)

say stoney found aplace got bluemoonshine seeds femin. aGuy runin a thread where Planet skunk is getting a good rep. ordered some last nite. 
yea i love singin theblues bra. its a sweet feeling .mine are fkin orange bud tall . but lookin promising. will post some pics in 14 days.its just fixin to start takinoff in full bloom.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 14, 2008)

I heard that bluemoonshine is better than blueberry ? Let me know how planet skunk does with shipping?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 14, 2008)

is bluemoonshine the same as bluemoon? Because if it is, then I HAVE to grow it! No matter the cost or what it takes or anything, I have to grow this strain to please my lady! Help a brotha out!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 14, 2008)

keep you guys posted ,thread went out recently about P skunk , all good, good stealth, some orders were hitting thier door in 4 days, 7.00 priority ship. i went for it . if it goes. gonna get 3 more. this is THEE shit.155.00 10 femin. seeds.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 14, 2008)

some more pictures for your viewing pleasure, my girl took these and she has more patience than me the last three are of my seeds in developement !!!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 14, 2008)

looking good bra, looking good.... anyone know about that Bluemoon I was talking about? My wife won't leave me alone about it... she saw bluemoonshine, and was like, hey, thats bluemoon, you have to grow it!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 14, 2008)

thats wats in my avitar . my fav. BB and BM , best in the world, i believe.
bm stays short stoky , my last bb got kind of tall but the buds were huge, stoneys will have huge colas wen its done. best of the best, i'm jealous.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 14, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> looking good bra, looking good.... anyone know about that Bluemoon I was talking about? My wife won't leave me alone about it... she saw bluemoonshine, and was like, hey, thats bluemoon, you have to grow it!


the blue moonshine is a blueberry pheno mixed with itself to get the bomb blueberry pretty much. The best of the best indica blueberry pheno ???

Hope this helps ??

THANKS RAIDERMAN !!! You really love those hashplants huh ?? BIG COLAS, YEAH !!!!!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 14, 2008)

badass pics dude , real frosty sugar coated. cant wait to see them wen fini. i should had added extr perilite in my mix like yours.all you need now is run 2 600 waatters , grow 25 at a time youll have career,lol.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 14, 2008)

Ok... so where can I get those bluemoon seeds?


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 14, 2008)

raiderman said:


> badass pics dude , real frosty sugar coated. cant wait to see them wen fini. i should had added extr perilite in my mix like yours.all you need now is run 2 600 waatters , grow 25 at a time youll have career,lol.


 I actually have another closet that I am currently twisting my girls arm to use so that I can bud 20 at a time cause I got seven in there now and still have enough room for three more . Probably 5 if they were smaller but I want max bud production so I am using up all the space available.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 14, 2008)

yeah... I have always wanted to see someone to a SOG on multiple levels in the same room...


----------



## raiderman (Sep 14, 2008)

i feel ya dude, i'm about ready to kik somebody out here, ineed this 12ft by 12 ft room . wen he leaves i' m modifying. i done blue printed it , just waiting for skool to let out, its my nefew.haha put two small baby pools 2 lites.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 14, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> yeah... I have always wanted to see someone to a SOG on multiple levels in the same room...


 
another light and I am there, plus I probably will have to do something real nice for lil momma! haha
she isn't into me taking over her pants closet ??


----------



## raiderman (Sep 14, 2008)

teller youll get her a 14kt gold bracelet 108 grams or somethin  sh'll come clean. thats wat i bot myself on my last thck gold chain and a mens 14kt bracelet weigh qarter pound.haha.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 14, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> Ok... so where can I get those bluemoon seeds?


as far as i can see bluemoonshine is availble from Dr Chronic and Planet Skunk for sure!!! There are prob a lot more ,Dutch Passion is the breader.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 14, 2008)

wats rong with DP.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 14, 2008)

raiderman said:


> wats rong with DP.


 
I found a few more hidden male sacs today and one was open fuck I am gonna end up with mass se3eds. Hopefullly I will still get some good bud ?? This shit is really starting to anger me . I am going to buy the dutch master reverse on tuesday


----------



## anhedonia (Sep 14, 2008)

make sure you buy penitrator to go with it.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 14, 2008)

i'm alwys easy on the nutes , a decent dose of phospherous two times and a min. at two weeks from fini. i dont even use but one half ass dose of grow big during veg.. weed is way to sensitive for all this help we give it.BB is very sens. Hash plants dont need much hep.you can make it herme by stressing , not saying you did .but even nutes can stress

Got email stoney from panet skunk , processed and shipped my order today priority shipping 6.00. got the g13 hashplant sensi seeds.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 14, 2008)

just because you saw a mae flower dont mean shit probably just opened, it has to be there a day or so to do any type of fert.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 15, 2008)

I will get it on wednesday so I will let ya'll know how it works. I also picked up a bottle of penetrator as I guess you have to use this as well. It was kinda expensive with the delivery reverse = 17.00 and penetrator = 25.00, 9.00 for shipping , like 54.00 dollars total. If anyone has any lowdown on how much to use would be great because I can imagine you don't use the amounts on the bottle ????


----------



## Thraxz13 (Sep 15, 2008)

Very nice and well organized journal!! Look forward to seeing them finish!


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 15, 2008)

They were taken the day of 12/12 so they are about 21 days since cutting and they are not big but they are all rooted and will be my next attempt at getting a sensimellia crop with two feminized seeds I got from attitude. I will start them in a week or two. So with out further adue..... Ladies and Gentlemen...... The CLONES!!!!! I will use the dutch master reverse on these and take clones for my next batch that I will grow some of my seeds and stablize the blueberry strain so I don't have to buy those seeds anymore!! haha


----------



## snoopdog621 (Sep 16, 2008)

them ladys are developin nicely ... keep up the good work man


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 16, 2008)

nice ladies you got stoney


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 16, 2008)

These pictures are the absolute shit !! They are the best ones that I have ever gotten so far and they look really great Please check them out AND LEAVE FEEDBACK PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 16, 2008)

These bitches are being camera whores today ya'll !!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 16, 2008)

how can i miss this...nice one mate!!!!


----------



## Seamaiden (Sep 16, 2008)

I am fucking jealous. That's my feedback.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 16, 2008)

these leaves look droopy on the bottom of the plant, is this normal for 22 days flowering? Do they look the right sized buds for 22 days ???


----------



## raiderman (Sep 16, 2008)

looks good to me, if it wasnt doing anything those upper leaves woul be droopy to .
looks good for 22 days.still got around 40 to go.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 16, 2008)

you getting there stoney


----------



## naturalhigh (Sep 16, 2008)

stoneymontana said:


> these leaves look droopy on the bottom of the plant, is this normal for 22 days flowering? Do they look the right sized buds for 22 days ???



you should clean thoses up a bit by trimming off all that lower droupy buds...so oyhe plant can put all its energy into the top part of the plants..( lollypop them...)


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 16, 2008)

the buds them selfs arent droupy its just the fan leaves, i'm not to sure about trimming off buds even if there small there still buds!!! Ya feel me?


----------



## aerogrowerguy (Sep 16, 2008)

You might be getting root bound which is causing the leaves to droop. Looks like a small pot relative to the size of the plant. Wouldn't hurt to go one more size up.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 16, 2008)

trimming buds is a no no, unless there is something wrong with a bud. For 22 days your looking pretty good... do you have that fungus? you know, the one that helps with flower nute uptake?


----------



## raiderman (Sep 16, 2008)

definately trim some of those leaves off to expose all budding areas at this stage .you dont need those bottom ones any way . i trimmed my plant up last wek aint got much leaf left.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 16, 2008)

I would leave those leaves on until you pass the 30 day mark, maybe leave them on all the way through the grow. Healthy green leaves like that produce the energy that is necessary for good bud production. The leaves on the plant are a little sparse, so I would leave them on.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 16, 2008)

i dont cut all my stuff off, i leave enuf for it to thrive, i got some heavy ladies goin' and they get plenty energy .buds are widening big time. how much leaf you see in that pic there


----------



## jackonthebox (Sep 16, 2008)

those pictures are looking good! keep it up!


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 16, 2008)

aerogrowerguy said:


> You might be getting root bound which is causing the leaves to droop. Looks like a small pot relative to the size of the plant. Wouldn't hurt to go one more size up.


 
I just transplanted them into these two gallon pots last week to give them more room. Should be enough I hope ???


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 16, 2008)

60 what.... where are those pics?


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 16, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> 60 what.... where are those pics?


 
I have been getting alot of responses they are all on pages 19 and 20.....


----------



## raiderman (Sep 16, 2008)

2 gal. is plenty , dont let alot of these ppl. send you down a dirt road, half probably never grew before. your plants look good as long as they are all not yellowing and nshit ,look good tome or i'd say otherwise.sometimes we just want to keep helping them, wen its best just sit bak and llet them grow. pik a male sak if you see it , dont even sweat it. its hard to have the perfect grow with no worries about something. thier on trak, look good just let them fini. youll plenty.
well i just cleared out the garage, installed a air con. and heater , setting up 4ft by 4ft table, ordering another 600 , keep using my closet , start doing rotation, veg. room and a flower room for clones. still some more modif. to do but its gonna do.

yummy blueberries


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 16, 2008)

Hell Yeah! I need to go transplant those two plants... thats why they are a little droopy, they have been in those pots for like three weeks... I'll be back in a little bit...


----------



## raiderman (Sep 16, 2008)

mine are in 2gal perfect pots and mine plants are a little taller and are doing excellent .done usedem 20 times. my leaves dont droop,but my BB leaves did some for no reason, i believe because they are big heavy leaves, and got 2 dry ounces killer bud per pot. thier alright stony.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 16, 2008)

the ones I was talking about were in 1/2 gallon pots...


----------



## raiderman (Sep 16, 2008)

ok your on plants ,2 gal. is good for limited space lke myself. i am renovating a garage and may use 3 gal. but purfect pots are sqare
and fit like jigsaw puz, you can really use every inch of space


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 16, 2008)

hehe, I have the great outdoors at my disposal with these ones. 3 gallon pots is what they are going into (once the sun is a bit further down), because they are only going to get 3-5 feet tall by the time I harvest....


----------



## raiderman (Sep 16, 2008)

i am renovating my garage ,setting up another 600 watt, gonna use 3 and a half gal. pots , plenty of room . waiting on 2 pacs of hashplant seeds,gonna doa rotation on the other lite, keep clones moving.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 16, 2008)

Here are some pictures of what stoney is blazin on right now ,They call it Northern lights!!! It is a full m0oon tonight to HooOwwWWLLLl; !

I only got a little because this shit is expensive but very tasty !!!!!


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 16, 2008)

looks good what is that a vick?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 16, 2008)

that is expensive??? Its some outdoor, definitely not NL... shouldn't be expensive at all... 150-180 an ounce depending on smell, smoke, and high...


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 16, 2008)

I jus got two bottles of black strap mollasses and I was wondering if anyone has used it and how much to use ??? Does it work like they say it does increasing bud swell right up to the chop???


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 16, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> that is expensive??? Its some outdoor, definitely not NL... shouldn't be expensive at all... 150-180 an ounce depending on smell, smoke, and high...


 
The guy bought the seeds from me bro it is definately northern lights from AMS ! But hey I am not in Cali bro...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 16, 2008)

really? It looks a lot different than most NL I have seen... there is a pick of some nuggets I am smoking on in me journal...


----------



## raiderman (Sep 16, 2008)

aint nuthin but dirt weed here, i aint smokin shit till my ladies say so. if its strong weed shit i'll buy it, i know wat that shit goes for, but then again so does mine.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 16, 2008)

I like it and it got me blasted so that is all that matters so anyway loaded dragon I respect your opinion and I cannot find the pictures you were referring to in your post ??? Coudos for being able to smoke dank weed on a regular I envy you for that haha But it is some pretty tasty stuff non the less !!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 16, 2008)

oh.... I didn't mean to dis on it at all, that look likes some nice dank smoke, probably has a lemony skunky taste I would imagine... but it does look like outdoor, which to me automatically drops the price (people don't pay for the sun)... thats alll.... it didn't look like NL..... doesn't mean I don't think it looks good...... and as much as I don't want to admit it, even here in Cali there are dry spells where nothing but crap goes around...


----------



## raiderman (Sep 16, 2008)

i would'nt know


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 16, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> oh.... I didn't mean to dis on it at all, that look likes some nice dank smoke, probably has a lemony skunky taste I would imagine... but it does look like outdoor, which to me automatically drops the price (people don't pay for the sun)... thats alll.... it didn't look like NL..... doesn't mean I don't think it looks good...... and as much as I don't want to admit it, even here in Cali there are dry spells where nothing but crap goes around...


 
Can't people go to the dispesaries and get mass amounts of killer all the time ???


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 16, 2008)

if they have their recommendation, and don't mind paying two to three times what its really worth here.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 16, 2008)

on page 23 of my perpetual journal... about half way down... link to journal is in my sig.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 16, 2008)

you just got one plant goin


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 16, 2008)

me or montana... you can see the grow by following the link in my sig.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 16, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> if they have their recommendation, and don't mind paying two to three times what its really worth here.


 
That is why I am trying to grow my own killer


----------



## raiderman (Sep 16, 2008)

i just see one plant outside.heres mine


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 16, 2008)

raiderman said:


> i just see one plant outside.heres mine


 
You should have some new pictures by now bro, huh????


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 16, 2008)

I will take some new ones... but yeah... no offense raiderman... but those pics are posted everywhere, they are hard to see, and its always the same ones.... ????


----------



## raiderman (Sep 16, 2008)

thats 6 mon. ago shit. i'm not picing till 10 more days. here some from last week, though. i'm not much at premature bud pics for myself .

last teusday pics


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 16, 2008)

ahh... thank you, that makes me feel better...


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 16, 2008)

raiderman said:


> thats 6 mon. ago shit. i'm not picing till 10 more days. here some from last week, though. i'm not much at premature bud pics for myself .
> 
> last teusday pics


Ya I saw the ones you put on here before to they look bigger in this picture ,GREAT JOB!! I am just trying to keep this journal interesting.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 16, 2008)

I put this up before but no answer black strap molasses ??? Amounts ,good or bad ?? I need some input please???

Here is the picture again...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 16, 2008)

1 1/3 tblspn per gallon every other feeding after the 2nd or 3rd week into flowering... molasses is in my Earth Juice Catalyst... but I am going to give them a little dose of strait molasses this upcoming week


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 16, 2008)

I appreciate it....


----------



## raiderman (Sep 16, 2008)

yea , stoney your the man though in this movie. the one i got goin now will look just like everything else i grow. now mine are puti ng on weight , i just like picin large buds.if i journal, though thats dif. like you. i'd stil
trade for those bb plants you got bra.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 16, 2008)

raiderman said:


> yea , stoney your the man though in this movie. the one i got goin now will look just like everything else i grow. now mine are puti ng on weight , i just like picin large buds.if i journal, though thats dif. like you. i'd stil
> trade for those bb plants you got bra.


 
I would trade you the seeds I got for the seeds you got too haha... I know you are stocked better than me and you got blueberry.
( NOY REALLY RIU DON'T BAN ME FOR THIS I AM ONLY JOKING)


----------



## raiderman (Sep 16, 2008)

i just use grow big and tiger bloom , thats it. and i can get just as much weed as someone that uses like eqal cont. and lite. my secret i have a vent setup bringing in fresh air from outside filtered and conditioned , fresh co2 air from otside, vortex fans in attic pulling that air in, from my ceiling, venting in the attic


----------



## smokeh (Sep 17, 2008)

stoneymontana said:


> I put this up before but no answer black strap molasses ??? Amounts ,good or bad ?? I need some input please???
> 
> Here is the picture again...


yeah blackstrap is great. i used 1 teaspoon per gal then move up to 2 teaspoons per gal near the end of harvest, also u can flush with blackstrap coz its organic.

what is that medium u are growing in? that stuff looks nice an strong an healthy. i wanna try it on my up coming grow. i am also getting blueberry.


----------



## jackonthebox (Sep 17, 2008)

I used molasses before, and even when it came time to cut the plants down, on all the plants, the cola's and many of the buds still had some new bud growth happening. but the trichs were ready so I def had to cut them down. Overall, I'm saying, that stuff works!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 17, 2008)

i may try it , where do you get it


----------



## Seamaiden (Sep 17, 2008)

Molasses--you can find it on your grocer's shelf. 


stoneymontana said:


> I put this up before but no answer black strap molasses ??? Amounts ,good or bad ?? I need some input please???
> 
> Here is the picture again...


 Don't eat too much, it can make you fat. But, I just dip the tip of the spoon in and eat it off the spoon. I like it on my oatmeal.

To use for Mary, 1 tablespoon/gallon is a charm. 

I fucking love molasses. 


theloadeddragon said:


> 1 1/3 tblspn per gallon every other feeding after the 2nd or 3rd week into flowering... molasses is in my Earth Juice Catalyst... but I am going to give them a little dose of strait molasses this upcoming week


So you give 4 teaspoons? That little extra bit makes a difference? And, you're gonna put straight molasses directly onto the soil..?


----------



## Thraxz13 (Sep 17, 2008)

Yea, I use 1tbl spoon per gallon the last three weeks and seems to work swell!!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 17, 2008)

do you not add your tiger bloom nutes and such or that alone


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 17, 2008)

I am gonna start to add the black strap after my next feeding(tommorow) and give it with my plain water because they say that the mollasses makes your plants uptake nutrients better and I do not want my babies taking any more in than they already do on feed day. They will be getting 1/2 TBL. of big bloom , 3/4 tsp. of grow big, 1 tsp. of tiger bloom, and 1/4 tsp. of beastie bloomz. This will be my last run of beastie bloomz and it will be on to the CHA CHING the finisher!!! I am using the fox farm schedule pictured below. So I will give mollasses probably in 4 days.


----------



## Seven4 (Sep 17, 2008)

molasses

how does this shit work

and when do yu exactly start to use it?


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 17, 2008)

These are the plants that are in the back of the room and did not get any film time yesterday... haha


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 17, 2008)

smokeh said:


> yeah blackstrap is great. i used 1 teaspoon per gal then move up to 2 teaspoons per gal near the end of harvest, also u can flush with blackstrap coz its organic.
> 
> what is that medium u are growing in? that stuff looks nice an strong an healthy. i wanna try it on my up coming grow. i am also getting blueberry.


 
I use Fox Farm Ocean Forest soil with 1/3 part perlite and a half cup of dolomite lime. It keeps my soil ph at 7 rock steady till finish.


----------



## DragonsBreath (Sep 17, 2008)

very nice journal man, makes me wish i started more then one> good thing i got lucky and got a female. How old are ur plants looks close to mine, at a month. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Seamaiden (Sep 17, 2008)

Seven4 said:


> molasses
> 
> how does this shit work
> 
> and when do yu exactly start to use it?


It's a mild fertilizer, and is so tasty, too! I started using it as soon as my girls were transplanted @ 1T/gal. It doesn't feed the plant so much as it feeds the microbes that help your plants take up nutrients, as well as encourage the growth of hair roots where nutrient uptake takes place. It also provides some micronutrients.


----------



## Thraxz13 (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks for the info Seamaiden, It is very helpful in my understanding of Nutrients and plant growth.. Check out my girls!


----------



## jackonthebox (Sep 17, 2008)

molasses is just sugar. which is also what photosynthesis is doing. so basically feeding plants molasses is the same as feeding them energy.


----------



## Thraxz13 (Sep 17, 2008)

Its like a carbohydrate for them, an energy buster on a micro level!!!


----------



## Dr.Chronic (Sep 17, 2008)

stoneymontana said:


> These are the plants that are in the back of the room and did not get any film time yesterday... haha


 Nice crops my friend. I read the whole thread and your doing good. I use Fox Farm and i too love them. Im only 2nd week into 12/12 so only using open sesame now. Can't wait to see harvest pictures.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 17, 2008)

lookin good for wat day your on, afew days theyll start fatten up nice.just ordered my other lite and fan,etc. using 5ft by 5ft garage i been insulating installing air con. heaters watnot. i need a bumper crop stoney.haha


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 17, 2008)

DragonsBreath said:


> very nice journal man, makes me wish i started more then one> good thing i got lucky and got a female. How old are ur plants looks close to mine, at a month. Keep up the good work.


 Are you talking about a month into flowering??? I hope so? and if that is then yes they are now 23 days into flower.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 17, 2008)

Dr.Chronic said:


> Nice crops my friend. I read the whole thread and your doing good. I use Fox Farm and i too love them. Im only 2nd week into 12/12 so only using open sesame now. Can't wait to see harvest pictures.


 
That open sesame works excellent !! Use it all three apps too.


----------



## Thraxz13 (Sep 17, 2008)

Im all organic with Guano (DR.Hornby) Advanced Nutrients, I will be using the fox farm when I set up this 3x3 tray..Open sesame, Ha!!!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 17, 2008)

it seems around day 28 they stop growing and fill in good for 2 to3 weeks ,get heavy .youmay need some bamboo stakes if dont already.wen resin fills up the pods , it will get heavy.
my room smelt very skunky this morning i love it.i guess i will try the malasses thing.thanx.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 17, 2008)

at lights out they get the first dose of reverse so that the hermie problem will cease, Thanks DR. V !!! I will post if it works in the future or the results euther way.

Day 28 huh Raiderman?? Then I got 5 more days to go ?? I will check into bamboo stakes , but I am hoping they will hang on there own or will tie up to the shelf above.


----------



## Hayduke (Sep 17, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> I am fucking jealous. That's my feedback.


Yeah me too! looks great

I like how you used the reflectors as a base for the babies, genius!


----------



## Dr.Chronic (Sep 17, 2008)

stoneymontana said:


> That open sesame works excellent !! Use it all three apps too.


 Yeah it's great, only bad thing was i paid almost $50 for the tri-pack.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 17, 2008)

when my lights went out I hit them with a shot of dm reverse so that hopefully I will not have any more herm spots on my ladies. They really stunk up the house when they got wet, I do not like getting my buds wet like that I wil spend tomorrow trying to get my humidity as low as I can todry the buds out after I give them a heavy dose of feed!!!


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 17, 2008)

Dr.Chronic said:


> Yeah it's great, only bad thing was i paid almost $50 for the tri-pack.


 
But that stuff will last forever !!!


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 18, 2008)

here are some pictures I took today. I did not feed them as they were still a little moist so tomorrow ( I kinda forgot too).


----------



## jackonthebox (Sep 18, 2008)

stoney, just wondering, but have you thought any about helping the blueberry flavor along any? I read a post somewhere that you can get blueberry extract and as the last few weeks come around and you start flushing, you can put this in the water to help add a little blueish color and it helps the blueberry smell a lot also.


----------



## ALWAYS1618 (Sep 18, 2008)

Looks like a nice grow i will catch up later on it..... Subscribed!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 18, 2008)

the top 2 inches willl turn purple wen its fini. blues and aroma of strong skunky bluebery. it willl be bluish and purp. wen fully fini.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 18, 2008)

then I can't wait to see... !


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 18, 2008)

jackonthebox said:


> stoney, just wondering, but have you thought any about helping the blueberry flavor along any? I read a post somewhere that you can get blueberry extract and as the last few weeks come around and you start flushing, you can put this in the water to help add a little blueish color and it helps the blueberry smell a lot also.


 
I am gonna be using the mollasses though and that is supposed to taste sweet , maybe next time I will try it but for this run I want the full original taste so that I can pick a mother also, but thanks for the thought I will keep it in mind .


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 18, 2008)

raiderman said:


> the top 2 inches willl turn purple wen its fini. blues and aroma of strong skunky bluebery. it willl be bluish and purp. wen fully fini.


 
Dude are you sure that is what I am growing because that just sounds to good to be true !!! haha


----------



## jackonthebox (Sep 18, 2008)

so for some reason I can't find the thread anywhere about how to do it, but it's also going to be nice to see how much the blueberry actually changes on its own.

I wanted to find that thread also because it talks about, don't molasses during especially the last 1 or 2 flushes because its is the burning sugars that are in bud that makes the smoke harsh and it burns your throat. But it's nothing a long enough curing time can't fix. It seems that the curing time is long enough that sugars and chlorophyl deteriorate.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 18, 2008)

jackonthebox said:


> so for some reason I can't find the thread anywhere about how to do it, but it's also going to be nice to see how much the blueberry actually changes on its own.
> 
> I wanted to find that thread also because it talks about, don't molasses during especially the last 1 or 2 flushes because its is the burning sugars that are in bud that makes the smoke harsh and it burns your throat. But it's nothing a long enough curing time can't fix. It seems that the curing time is long enough that sugars and chlorophyl deteriorate.


 
I will definately only be giving straight ph'd tap water for the last two full weeks as I want my leaves falling off everywhere before I chop them. I am not sure that my curing will last to awful long because I will want to smoke it !! I will put up a couple of ounces for atleast a few months so that everyone will know the full flavor of this grow for sure !!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 18, 2008)

6 days curing, you can smoke, i do ayway .i dont want mine bone dry smokes to fas


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 18, 2008)

7-10 days drying, and then strait into air tight mason jars for a cure. fill jars to just below the top (so when you shake the jar the nugs move around a bunch). Shake jar two times a day about a half an hour before you open the jar (like once in the morning, and once at night). Thats how I do it, and I do it till the stems snap, but the buds are still hella sticky.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 18, 2008)

oh, and you will be able to see my drying room next month


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 18, 2008)

Like spagetti sauce and pickle jars . Stuff that I really cleaned out so they should work just fine I would imagine ?????


----------



## anhedonia (Sep 18, 2008)

Give them a dose of purple maxx.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 18, 2008)

anhedonia said:


> Give them a dose of purple maxx.


 
PLEASE explain about the purple maxx and what it does and is used for , application etc.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

its for packing weight on the buds like gravity.


ps stoney look at me now no more post whoring for me gotta resist some threads before i'm like fdd or something at this rate.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 18, 2008)

or you might like this one better???


YouTube - Growing Marijuana Song (Very Funny)


----------



## Budda_Luva (Sep 19, 2008)

ok as for the pickel jars dont use those it will make all ur buds smell like fukkin pickles and i dont think anybody wants that un less u can get the smell throughly out than go ahead i couldnt because of the material the top was made out of go to wal-mart and but a airtight jar thats 5$ and it has a clamp the best for curing and it can hole about 2 half onces in there and try to make the dry last as long as possible if ur bud turns brittle dry in the processs and the stems still havent snapped ( they stind bend somewhat and u can feel somewhat moisture in them) take them down and throw them into a ziplock bag / garbage bag w/e u perfer and keep it in the same room, what this does is take all the excess moisture out of the stems and back into the buds giving u a longer dry meaning better tasting bud and more potent bud, and as for the cure man the longer the better i myslef couldnt wait to cure for even a month i was smokin lil by ll throught out the whole month and i could see the difference as time went on i wont say DONT smoke it imma say TRY lol juss try its worth it


----------



## raiderman (Sep 19, 2008)

A MONTH,my shit cures in 6 days ,then it goes in the freezer, keeps perfect. amonth, shit woud be dry like sand, never herd of it.in the freezer ,keepa atouch of moist dry bud, that smokes slllow and burns per.def. bong weed . bongs are all i smk with ,joints take away from the full potency for me


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 19, 2008)

the proper curing have to be performed fo at least 3 weeks. pot is like the wine - the more time it cure the better the smoke is


----------



## raiderman (Sep 19, 2008)

never heard of it. Ed Rsenth. said best curing up to 7 days.thc burns like gunpowder any way in its pure wen real dry anyway.i grow kush, it cant get any stronger than i do it.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 19, 2008)

ok, woteva....


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 19, 2008)

but im sure in my words ...jus have to prove it lol


----------



## raiderman (Sep 19, 2008)

ihave , been doin it for 10 yrs. i'm also not real petite either. so maybe that works for you go with it , cant convince me otherwise.i guess if a person grows shitty weed it needs all the hep it can get.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 19, 2008)

as i said - Woteva....


----------



## Kludge (Sep 19, 2008)

I wonder if you guys are talking about two different things. Raider seems to be talking about drying while Cheetah seems to be talking about curing.

Curing and drying are different thing. I know I got confused when reading about it but then someone explained that the "curing" where you have the weed in a jar and you have to burp it every day is not curing it's still drying. Real curing is when you put the pot in something like a jar or plastic bag and don't open it for a few weeks or months.

I'm a newb but that made sense to me.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 19, 2008)

Kludge said:


> I wonder if you guys are talking about two different things. Raider seems to be talking about drying while Cheetah seems to be talking about curing.
> 
> Curing and drying are different thing. I know I got confused when reading about it but then someone explained that the "curing" where you have the weed in a jar and you have to burp it every day is not curing it's still drying. Real curing is when you put the pot in something like a jar or plastic bag and don't open it for a few weeks or months.
> 
> I'm a newb but that made sense to me.


If your a newb... then maybe you shouldn't contradict a statement made by someone that has been growing for years, drying and curing for years.  Sorry I left out that after you put the herb into mason jars, you let it sit for 4-6 days before openning it at all. And that is called curing Kludge, because all curing is, is slowing down the drying process to allow moisture to distribute itself evenly throughout the buds before opening the lid and releasing the moisture that has been kept in there (hence shaking the jar a half an hour before opening it, helps ensure that the moisture is evenly distributed), and doing it repeatedly is what makes it curing. You do the same thing with basket materials if you wanted to weave baskets.
The drying process is when you hang the buds or lay them down somewhere that has decent temperatures, low humidity and low light. Keeping a constant flow of fresh air to pull the moisture away as it seeps out of the buds is drying. There is no even distribution of moisture, no redistribution of the moisture, it all goes out and doesn't stick around. Another part of the curing process, is ensuring that the THC gets properly treated in order to keep it inside the buds chemically the way you want it. That is a lot more technical, but I could explain it if you guys really wanted me too... Im just lazy tired right now...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 19, 2008)

oh... if you left herb in a jar for months... without a proper dry and cure, it will mold on you.


----------



## Thraxz13 (Sep 19, 2008)

You are the Man Loadeddragon, I get such great info from you and look forward to your post...Thanks for the quick curing tip!


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 19, 2008)

plants look gorgeous!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 19, 2008)

last time put weed in a jar just to put up, molded on me . i'lll continue to do it my way .
weed needs around 3 days ina temp of around 65 F to turn the carbs into sugars once this evident with naked eye it is then dried in a temp. of 70 to 75 F to fully dry. Ed rosenthal expains it in all his books .it does not get any better one way or the other. the marijuana cant get better, or worse.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 19, 2008)

raiderman said:


> last time put weed in a jar just to put up, molded on me . i'lll continue to do it my way .
> weed needs around 3 days ina temp of around 65 F to turn the carbs into sugars once this evident with naked eye it is then dried in a temp. of 70 to 75 F to fully dry. Ed rosenthal expains it in all his books .it does not get any better one way or the other. the marijuana cant get better, or worse.


oh, well, the pot can always get worse, .... but yeah... 65-70 degrees for the first couple days drying... then 70-75... I keep my dry room temp at a constant 70 degree temp with 37-42% humidity (humidity depends on the amount of days it has been drying, I try to keep it a little lower like 37% the first two days, and let it stay at about 40-42% the rest of the dry....


----------



## Kludge (Sep 19, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> If your a newb... then maybe you shouldn't contradict a statement made by someone that has been growing for years, drying and curing for years.


Wasn't really contradicting you, in fact I have no idea what you are talking about since I wasn't addressing you. I think you might have me confused with one of the other posters. No biggie.

I think it just comes down to semantics. 

From what little I understand there are two processes. 

One by which your bud loses moisture.

One by which your bud does not lose moisture.

Call them whatever you want but when you have a container that you open on occasion I am guessing that is to release moisture since if you don't you will end up with moldy bud. 

When you put your bud in a container and don't open it your bud is not losing moisture so, I'm guessing, that is a different process.

Looking at my dictionary I would say the process of the removal of water is called drying. Then again looking at my handy dictionary I see that curing is "to prepare or alter especially by chemical or physical processing for keeping or use" so I would say that more closely fits the method that does not remove moisture.

Though I'm sure it could be argued that the slow drying in jars is a type of curing too... I'm going to be crazy and call that "Dr-uring" since "C-rying" sounds really sad. 

P.S. "dry curing" - Google Search - Looks like both of you are right and so am I, yay, happy day.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 19, 2008)

this thread is getting side tracked. 

how about that blueberry! mmmm


----------



## sensimilia (Sep 19, 2008)

hI MATE IM A FIRST TIME GROWER AND WAS JUST WONDERING IF YOU GIVE ME SOME TIPS.
MY PLANTS IS CURRENTLY 3 INCHES TALL RIGHT NOW.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 19, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> oh, well, the pot can always get worse, .... but yeah... 65-70 degrees for the first couple days drying... then 70-75... I keep my dry room temp at a constant 70 degree temp with 37-42% humidity (humidity depends on the amount of days it has been drying, I try to keep it a little lower like 37% the first two days, and let it stay at about 40-42% the rest of the dry....


your rite about that coud get worse but i was talking doing it the rite way.who the hell wants to wait 30 days to smoke ganja, my mouth woud be watering something awful if i waited that besides i'm addicted to marijuana i dont wait for nuthin besides that 6 days barely can tha


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 19, 2008)

sorry stony... can't let it go completely just yet... Kludge, I think if I got confused it was because of the way you worded that post I quoted, sorry if I didn't interpret it correctly. here are some more in depth definitions of curing courtesy of dictionary.com:

&#8211;verb (used with object) 8.to restore to health. 9.to relieve or rid of something detrimental, as an illness or a bad habit. 10.*to prepare (meat, fish, etc.) for preservation by salting, drying, etc.* 11.*to promote hardening of (fresh concrete or mortar), as by keeping it damp.* 12.*to process (rubber, tobacco, etc.) as by fermentation or aging.*
You might want to pay close attention to the emboldened definitions  .....


----------



## Kludge (Sep 19, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> &#8211;verb (used with object) 8.to restore to health. 9.to relieve or rid of something detrimental, as an illness or a bad habit. 10.*to prepare (meat, fish, etc.) for preservation by salting, drying, etc.* 11.*to promote hardening of (fresh concrete or mortar), as by keeping it damp.* 12.*to process (rubber, tobacco, etc.) as by fermentation or aging.*
> You might want to pay close attention to the emboldened definitions  .....


Yep, I probably added the link after you read my post, I'm horrible about editing a message I've just posted... ditto on the bold.



Kludge said:


> *Though I'm sure it could be argued that the slow drying in jars is a type of curing too...* I'm going to be crazy and call that "Dr-uring" since "C-rying" sounds really sad.
> 
> P.S. "dry curing" - Google Search - Looks like both of you are right and so am I, yay, happy day.


P.S. Sorry Stoney, I'll shut up now.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 19, 2008)

So Stoney, what is on the agenda today??? Funny thing happened... a buddy of mine gave me some Blue Berry pollen the other day.... what do you think a blue berry Cinderella 99 cross would be like?


----------



## Budda_Luva (Sep 19, 2008)

ok ive cured my bud for a month straight and no mold NO MOLD has ever touched my buds curing for 6 days... leaves weay to much chlorphyl givin it a bad taste ask any connoisuer on this site fdd2blk for instance i bet anything 6 days is to short of a time to cure


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 19, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> oh... if you left herb in a jar for months... without a proper dry and cure, it will mold on you.


notice the proper dry and cure (approximately 20-30 days)



theloadeddragon said:


> If your a newb... then maybe you shouldn't contradict a statement made by someone that has been growing for years, drying and curing for years. Sorry I left out that after you put the herb into mason jars, you let it sit for 4-6 days before openning it at all. And that is called curing Kludge, because all curing is, is slowing down the drying process to allow moisture to distribute itself evenly throughout the buds before opening the lid and releasing the moisture that has been kept in there (hence shaking the jar a half an hour before opening it, helps ensure that the moisture is evenly distributed), and doing it repeatedly is what makes it curing. You do the same thing with basket materials if you wanted to weave baskets.
> The drying process is when you hang the buds or lay them down somewhere that has decent temperatures, low humidity and low light. Keeping a constant flow of fresh air to pull the moisture away as it seeps out of the buds is drying. There is no even distribution of moisture, no redistribution of the moisture, it all goes out and doesn't stick around. Another part of the curing process, is ensuring that the THC gets properly treated in order to keep it inside the buds chemically the way you want it. That is a lot more technical, but I could explain it if you guys really wanted me too... Im just lazy tired right now...


Notice the four to six days is just the beginning of the cure.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Sep 19, 2008)

lol my bad didnt even see that


----------



## raiderman (Sep 19, 2008)

n00b_marijuana_grower said:


> ok ive cured my bud for a month straight and no mold NO MOLD has ever touched my buds curing for 6 days... leaves weay to much chlorphyl givin it a bad taste ask any connoisuer on this site fdd2blk for instance i bet anything 6 days is to short of a time to cure


 i guess if it works for you go for it.but i still believe if a person grows shitty weed it needs all the hep it can get. or never really smoked any ganja, or been successful at growinghash type weed. if you can wait a few months to smoke your weed , you dont like weed or your crazy.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 19, 2008)

Look we can talk about this curing in about 35 days, and LOADED DRAGON that strain sounds excellent YOU HAVE GOT TO DO A GROW JOURNAL ON IT FROM START TO FINISH PLEASE !!!!!

I have been told to hang upside down for 5 to 7 days or until your stems snaps. Then place buds in air tight jars in dark cabinet. Burp your jars twice a day and leave open for a half hour both times. If there is perspiration on the jars remove bud and wipe jars clean, replace buds and do again until buds are to your liking


----------



## raiderman (Sep 19, 2008)

sorry stoney , before we knew it we forgot we were at your juornall.sorrybut if it can get any better than the way i do it , get 700.00 ounce,haha


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 19, 2008)

yeah... sorry bro... like I said, I just thought I would throw it all out there... I hope you don't mind, especially about the grow environment little rant I went on.... I can understand if your not happy about my curing rant either. I will make a grow journal for that... but I have a lot of work to do today before I can get to that, so I will try to start it later tonight if that is ok?


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 19, 2008)

As far as I am concerned none of us are perfect and could use any bit of info that anyone is willing to share . I know I can, and I have tried and true methods to everything to but you never know what you will find if you are open and looking for it. Like for instance the mollasses and the dutch master reverse I would have never used either one of these if it wasn't for someone speaking up and saying it .. I really appreciate all comments I get reguarding growing and bettering my babies, so no appologies just thanks !!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 19, 2008)

i' ll take a look at it,but i do know once the carbo. are turned to sugars in three days , low humidity, around 60 to 65F. then turn up the temp to70 to 78f ina drafty low humidity dark room ti dry 3 more days, it can't get any stronger .once the carbs are turned to sugars thats it.Now your way may make it taste better or burn slower, i dont know , but iwant to see where there is an increase in sugars, wood be the only way.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 19, 2008)

stoneymontana said:


> As far as I am concerned none of us are perfect and could use any bit of info that anyone is willing to share . I know I can, and I have tried and true methods to everything to but you never know what you will find if you are open and looking for it. Like for instance the mollasses and the dutch master reverse I would have never used either one of these if it wasn't for someone speaking up and saying it .. I really appreciate all comments I get reguarding growing and bettering my babies, so no appologies just thanks !!


 
wow amazing plants! i gotta give rep+ for that


----------



## raiderman (Sep 19, 2008)

nice plants stoney your on your way.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 19, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> yeah... sorry bro... like I said, I just thought I would throw it all out there... I hope you don't mind, especially about the grow environment little rant I went on.... I can understand if your not happy about my curing rant either. I will make a grow journal for that... but I have a lot of work to do today before I can get to that, so I will try to start it later tonight if that is ok?



whoops the environment rant is in Thraxz13's journal, not yours sorry... well if you want to see it, its there...


----------



## Kludge (Sep 19, 2008)

stoneymontana said:


> I really appreciate all comments I get reguarding growing and bettering my babies, so no appologies just thanks !!


Those are some sexy ladies. I'm going to need a little time alone if you don't mind...


----------



## ALWAYS1618 (Sep 19, 2008)

LOOKIN DAMN GOOD... how many days are you gonna be at when you harvest do you have an idea yet?


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 19, 2008)

Kludge said:


> Those are some sexy ladies. I'm going to need a little time alone if you don't mind...


 Haha you like what you see huh ?? THANKS 





raiderman said:


> nice plants stoney your on your way.


Man bro I am just waiting till they start to fill in and start to look like buds instead of just hairs ???


----------



## snoopdog621 (Sep 19, 2008)

them ladys are looking amazin cant wait to see the end product .... ive just realised i made a big mistake on my room ..... i left the c02 system off on this whoe cycle lol as i dident open the valuve on the c02 bottle fully lol so hopefully 30 days of c02 will help the buds


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 19, 2008)

MMM... those Blue Berry buds are looking sweet and dank! I hope my pollen came from stock like that! It would cross amazingly wonderful with the C-99 I think. Im not 100% sure yet though, so I am going to do some more research...


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 19, 2008)

snoopdog621 said:


> them ladys are looking amazin cant wait to see the end product .... ive just realised i made a big mistake on my room ..... i left the c02 system off on this whoe cycle lol as i dident open the valuve on the c02 bottle fully lol so hopefully 30 days of c02 will help the buds


Yeah snoop the co2 will do wonders in the last 30 days ,tha shit is amazing when I use mine the plants stand up straight on end pointing up at the light they look really happy when that stuff is flowing, all of us stoners make mistakes like that bro , don't sweat it especially with such an elaborate as you got , you were bound to mess atleast one small thing up when the whole system is relatively new to you also. And thanks for the comment I hope they turn out great because the clones are ready to go in right behind this batch for round two !!! 





ALWAYS1618 said:


> LOOKIN DAMN GOOD... how many days are you gonna be at when you harvest do you have an idea yet?


 
Thankyou very much, I am thinking 60 days as the package says 8 weeks under optimum conditions. My conditions are probably not optimum but decent so I am hoping for on time but I have read that this strain will run 10 even 11 weeks and still not be 50% amber so we will see ?? I probably confused you more than anything ,huh ?? Sorry


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 19, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> MMM... those Blue Berry buds are looking sweet and dank! I hope my pollen came from stock like that! It would cross amazingly wonderful with the C-99 I think. Im not 100% sure yet though, so I am going to do some more research...


 
Call the strain 99 blueberries would be the shit !!!! Yeah do it bro I am sure your pollen is probably close to the same if it is dutch passion blueberry pollen which is what I have exactly right now then you are all good to pollinate and 25 days later you will have viable 99 blueberries seeds Joey weed sells c99 x blueberry check it out from the hemp depot


----------



## ALWAYS1618 (Sep 19, 2008)

lol i think i understand you lookin at 60 days flowering unless they aren't ready..... then you might have to do an extra week or 2............  yey i think this blunt is making me smarter lol........... damn i am 30 days in.......... such a looooong way to go........


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 19, 2008)

ALWAYS1618 said:


> lol i think i understand you lookin at 60 days flowering unless they aren't ready..... then you might have to do an extra week or 2............  yey i think this blunt is making me smarter lol........... damn i am 30 days in.......... such a looooong way to go........


 
I wasn't by any means trying to belittle you by saying that .. just sometimes what sounds real easy to me in my brain may not come out as easy but ya that is exactly what I am saying , hopefully 34 more days !!!


----------



## Da Kine 420 (Sep 19, 2008)

stoneymontana said:


> As far as I am concerned none of us are perfect and could use any bit of info that anyone is willing to share . I know I can, and I have tried and true methods to everything to but you never know what you will find if you are open and looking for it. Like for instance the mollasses and the dutch master reverse I would have never used either one of these if it wasn't for someone speaking up and saying it .. I really appreciate all comments I get reguarding growing and bettering my babies, so no appologies just thanks !!


 
nice grow. one suggestion to make your journal better is to link pics from photobucket or another file sharing site. the pics will be full size in your thread. the little mountain with the yellow backround will open up the link to paste the url from photobucket. you will like it much better.

cheers


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 19, 2008)

Da Kine 420 said:


> nice grow. one suggestion to make your journal better is to link pics from photobucket or another file sharing site. the pics will be full size in your thread. the little mountain with the yellow backround will open up the link to paste the url from photobucket. you will like it much better.
> 
> cheers


I prefer he use the method he is using... saves me a few weeks on arthritis, not having to scroll forever up and down these pages


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 19, 2008)

Da Kine 420 said:


> nice grow. one suggestion to make your journal better is to link pics from photobucket or another file sharing site. the pics will be full size in your thread. the little mountain with the yellow backround will open up the link to paste the url from photobucket. you will like it much better.
> 
> cheers


 
What little mountain ? I am lost and plus photobucket is always deleting pictures off of this site. I have a photo album that is an abbreviated amount of these pictures from now to the start. It is in my profile check it out .


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 19, 2008)

yeah... photobucket and pics of pot don't get along...


----------



## Wretched420 (Sep 19, 2008)

there looking good man how many weeks in now?


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 19, 2008)

Wretched420 said:


> there looking good man how many weeks in now?


They are now 26 days in tonight,thanks


----------



## Wretched420 (Sep 19, 2008)

right on blueberry is good strain i seen countless beautiful pix and the smokes good too


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 19, 2008)

Wretched420 said:


> right on blueberry is good strain i seen countless beautiful pix and the smokes good too


 
We will soon see ??


----------



## Thraxz13 (Sep 19, 2008)

I have some Blueberry x Williams wonder I got from an acquaintance!! 6 seeds, The mother and Father were very nice plants.. I will be doing those in the next two months..


----------



## desertrat (Sep 20, 2008)

knock knock. mind if i drop in?

looks like a fun lace when you get quotes like this - 



stoneymontana said:


> here are some pictures I took today. I did not feed them as they were still a little moist so tomorrow ( I kinda forgot too).


----------



## crazy-mental (Sep 20, 2008)

i think your grow looks cool.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 20, 2008)

desertrat said:


> knock knock. mind if i drop in?
> 
> looks like a fun lace when you get quotes like this -


 
Hey we all get to high sometimes haha All comments are welcome here bro , please check the grow from star to finish so you can get up to speed !!


----------



## desertrat (Sep 20, 2008)

stoneymontana said:


> please check the grow from star to finish so you can get up to speed !!


been there, done that. you;ve got a lot of the same noobie friends i hang out with here. have you heard about our grow competition (i get stoner too and forget who knows)?


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 20, 2008)

desertrat said:


> been there, done that. you;ve got a lot of the same noobie friends i hang out with here. have you heard about our grow competition (i get stoner too and forget who knows)?


 
Give me some details if you want.


----------



## desertrat (Sep 20, 2008)

we're just doing a friendly competition for best yield looking at total yield, yield per grow area and yield per watts used. just for the fun of it and so we can see how different methods produced different results.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 20, 2008)

Sorry I haven't gotten that journal started yet... I am still rolling some things around in my head... I will get to it soon I promise...


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 20, 2008)

desertrat said:


> we're just doing a friendly competition for best yield looking at total yield, yield per grow area and yield per watts used. just for the fun of it and so we can see how different methods produced different results.


Ya for sure I want in but it will have to be my next grow since these ones got the hermie factor and I will have alot of seeds which means less bud. My clones I will be ready for this and I will gladly join in my next grow probably late October , sound cool start a thread about it and I will subscribe and we can all ge together on it like 400 watt , 600 watt, 1000 watt catagories hydro or soil because we will be looking for the specifics you stated and nothing else ???????





theloadeddragon said:


> Sorry I haven't gotten that journal started yet... I am still rolling some things around in my head... I will get to it soon I promise...


 
AW bro I am not mad I just want to be a part of history in the making 99Blueberries So take your time and do it right For sure !!!


----------



## superdave53 (Sep 20, 2008)

Hey Stoney, You have some beautiful plants there, seems like you are doing everything right pal. I am currently on my 3rd grow of 2008. keep it up Stoney.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 20, 2008)

superdave53 said:


> Hey Stoney, You have some beautiful plants there, seems like you are doing everything right pal. I am currently on my 3rd grow of 2008. keep it up Stoney.


 
Thanks alot superdave53 , sounds like you must have got yourself a real nice stash bag laying around somewhere??? I cannot wait till I am in those shoes next year, I will get one more close to done before this year is up though....


----------



## ALWAYS1618 (Sep 20, 2008)

hey naw thats straight i didn't get offended i might be female but i am not a bitch lol! anyway wow i just realized that i am 31 days in right now so i am a little bit further than you but not by much.........


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Sep 20, 2008)

Nice looking plants <subscribed>


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 20, 2008)

these are a few pictures compared to a bic lighter, I hope to really show the size of my buds to you this way. Hopefully before long I will be using a full toothpaste tube ???


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 20, 2008)

here are the next batch coming along


----------



## ALWAYS1618 (Sep 20, 2008)

lookin damn good i can see the crystals from here.......


----------



## jackonthebox (Sep 20, 2008)

+rep for the blueberry stoney. those plants look great! and the clones are looking good and healthy too! did you pick and choose the plants you cloned or did you clone all of them? I would recommend that once you harvest this batch, choose one that did really well and possibly one that turns the most blue or idk..whatever it is that make you favor a single plant. then clone the clone that you took from that plant and keep growing that one until you've had enough with this strain!

idk if that makes any since or not. let me know if it doesn't and I'll explain it again when I haven't been toking.


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 20, 2008)

DAM 
VERY NICE

I GOT SUM OF DP BB SEEDS ON THE WAY GLAD 2 C HOW GOOD THEY R DOING 

I CANT WAIT 2 GET MINE 

GOOD LUCK AND KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK


stoneymontana said:


> these are a few pictures compared to a bic lighter, I hope to really show the size of my buds to you this way. Hopefully before long I will be using a full toothpaste tube ???


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 20, 2008)

stoneymontana said:


> these are a few pictures compared to a bic lighter, I hope to really show the size of my buds to you this way. Hopefully before long I will be using a full toothpaste tube ???


I was using a tiger bloom bottle in my journal a couple pic sessions back.... page 32, pictures 16 and 17. 16 holding bottle next to bud, 17 holding bottle behind bud, , you know how big a FF TB bottle is right? Im shooting for them being as round as 6-8 inches in diameter at harvest


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 21, 2008)

jackonthebox said:


> +rep for the blueberry stoney. those plants look great! and the clones are looking good and healthy too! did you pick and choose the plants you cloned or did you clone all of them? I would recommend that once you harvest this batch, choose one that did really well and possibly one that turns the most blue or idk..whatever it is that make you favor a single plant. then clone the clone that you took from that plant and keep growing that one until you've had enough with this strain!
> 
> idk if that makes any since or not. let me know if it doesn't and I'll explain it again when I haven't been toking.


 
Yeah for sure bro, that is exactly why I took a clone off of each of the females. so that I know which one I will keep for the mother. Thaks for the help, But to be honest I think that choosing a mother will be difficult as they all look damn near the same right now, I will take a poll in a while , probably another month or so ???



theloadeddragon said:


> I was using a tiger bloom bottle in my journal a couple pic sessions back.... page 32, pictures 16 and 17. 16 holding bottle next to bud, 17 holding bottle behind bud, , you know how big a FF TB bottle is right? Im shooting for them being as round as 6-8 inches in diameter at harvest


 
Oh yeah I seen those !! Yeah you got me beat by alot, i AM USING A LIGHTERAND YOU A tIGER bLOOM BOTTLE , wOW !! i TRY TO LOOK AT ALL YOUR PICS !



camaro630hp said:


> DAM
> VERY NICE
> 
> I GOT SUM OF DP BB SEEDS ON THE WAY GLAD 2 C HOW GOOD THEY R DOING
> ...


All I can say about this strain is that it is prone to be hermie and no matter what everyone else says , they will take on as much nutes as any other plant just not in the first month (go light in month one ) but almost all plants are like that. I hope that they are just starting to grow in bud size ??? STAY TUNED !!!


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 21, 2008)

I will b here till the end 

who know i might even need sum when i get my seeds i have never grown that stran b4 lololol

good luck


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 21, 2008)

camaro630hp said:


> I will b here till the end
> 
> who know i might even need sum when i get my seeds i have never grown that stran b4 lololol
> 
> good luck


 
I will be there for you if you need any advice. Leave me a link???


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks 

i will


stoneymontana said:


> i will be there for you if you need any advice. Leave me a link???


----------



## raiderman (Sep 21, 2008)

plants are ooking nice and healthy, great job.pretty colors coming out .


----------



## Budda_Luva (Sep 21, 2008)

damn those plants look nice espically the BUDS lol they looks so sweet n tasty with all those resin crystals damn... save me some haha... cant wait to see what the finish looks like, how much longer u got +rep


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 21, 2008)

n00b_marijuana_grower said:


> damn those plants look nice espically the BUDS lol they looks so sweet n tasty with all those resin crystals damn... save me some haha... cant wait to see what the finish looks like, how much longer u got +rep


 

Today is day 27 and they are 60 day finishers so hopefully about 33 more days ???





raiderman said:


> plants are ooking nice and healthy, great job.pretty colors coming out .


 
Thanks alot Raiderman, how are yours coming ???


----------



## Budda_Luva (Sep 21, 2008)

are u gunna do the 2 days of darkness befor harvest??? and i would say throw in a extra day juss for the lil extra in ur plant


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 21, 2008)

n00b_marijuana_grower said:


> are u gunna do the 2 days of darkness befor harvest??? and i would say throw in a extra day juss for the lil extra in ur plant


 
I have read about doing this before, but your plants uptake the majority of there nutes and water while the chloyphyl is most active (when the lights are on) so I am not sure what the benefit of no lights for 2 or 3 days will do ?? If you have any info on it I would like to hear it ??


----------



## Budda_Luva (Sep 21, 2008)

when the nights get longer it means that the winter is coming so the marijuana plant produces more resin to try to protect herself from the cold and she makes her buds swel waiting for the pollen to come in and those 2 days will give u a definate increase in trichomes meaning higher potentcy and more buds and i cant really explain it but during the night is when the resin makin and transportaion of everything happens i havent really looked into but some people do 3 days and i thinks thats to much 2 days is perfect


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 21, 2008)

n00b_marijuana_grower said:


> when the nights get longer it means that the winter is coming so the marijuana plant produces more resin to try to protect herself from the cold and she makes her buds swel waiting for the pollen to come in and those 2 days will give u a definate increase in trichomes meaning higher potentcy and more buds and i cant really explain it but during the night is when the resin makin and transportaion of everything happens i havent really looked into but some people do 3 days and i thinks thats to much 2 days is perfect


 
Shit I will try it !! this grow I will give the two days of darkness before the chop and my next I will take down immediately . It should give us a little insight on the topic as they are gonna be the same plants and the only diff. will be that I know more about this strain now then I did on this grow ,so it may be a little off ??


----------



## Budda_Luva (Sep 21, 2008)

maaaaaybe i dunno shouldnt be that much of a diff but juss save 2 of the buds and try it out


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 21, 2008)

stoneymontana said:


> Shit I will try it !! this grow I will give the two days of darkness before the chop and my next I will take down immediately . It should give us a little insight on the topic as they are gonna be the same plants and the only diff. will be that I know more about this strain now then I did on this grow ,so it may be a little off ??


You are a lot better off using 24 hours of darkness, using 55-60 degree temps, and turning on a black light for ten to fifteen minutes every four hours or so. You are right about nute uptake during Lights on! And how much nutes are really available after a two week flush? The UV from the black lights will make the plant do the same thing, but by converting stored sugars to do it, instead of taking up nutes fresh. Doing this will also help ensure that you don't lose a bunch of THC and CBD's during the first couple days of drying. Make sure you water the day before you turn the light off, so it isn't too humid, and doesn't get moldy. My cousin turned his lights off right after her waterred, and came back two days later to a room full of bud rot. He got a total of 2 ounces of good smokable bud off of 20 plants, . His power went out too though, so his fans were off.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 21, 2008)

I have never heard of using a blacklight but I got a couple of them from back when I used alot of lsd and rolls !! haha never knew they would come into play for growing some years later! haha My humidity gets high when my lights are off too ,sometimes even into the upper 60's but it goes right back down all day so should be ok ??


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 21, 2008)

stoneymontana said:


> I have never heard of using a blacklight but I got a couple of them from back when I used alot of lsd and rolls !! haha never knew they would come into play for growing some years later! haha My humidity gets high when my lights are off too ,sometimes even into the upper 60's but it goes right back down all day so should be ok ??


are your fans on timers too? how is the exhaust when the lights go out? Don't put the black light close to the plant, mount it to the ceiling of something, it doesn't take much, and if you leave it on for longer than like half an hour, you could burn the plant. The sticky THC trich's do a lot for the plant.... keeps them warm, keeps them cool, helps collect the pollen of the male, and helps filter light. UV rays are not particularly good for pot plants, bit towards the end of flowering it can do something interesting, in stimulating the resins that protect the plant, and those same resins get me stoned, so ... and the plant is going to be chopped in like a week or two anyways right?? so no big deal.


----------



## jackonthebox (Sep 21, 2008)

stoney, why not try half immediate cut and half a period of darkness for this grow? you have enough plants to try it out and you probably will be able to compare the potency more easily if it is all done with harvest instead of waiting for the next harvest to compare. just my 2 cents..


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 21, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> are your fans on timers too? how is the exhaust when the lights go out? Don't put the black light close to the plant, mount it to the ceiling of something, it doesn't take much, and if you leave it on for longer than like half an hour, you could burn the plant. The sticky THC trich's do a lot for the plant.... keeps them warm, keeps them cool, helps collect the pollen of the male, and helps filter light. UV rays are not particularly good for pot plants, bit towards the end of flowering it can do something interesting, in stimulating the resins that protect the plant, and those same resins get me stoned, so ... and the plant is going to be chopped in like a week or two anyways right?? so no big deal.


I agree, I will definately try to use the blacklight for a half an hour, what did you say every four hrs. ? and no my fan is always on and I have no real ventilation except for an a/c unit that I run the fan on if it is to cool for a/c .





jackonthebox said:


> stoney, why not try half immediate cut and half a period of darkness for this grow? you have enough plants to try it out and you probably will be able to compare the potency more easily if it is all done with harvest instead of waiting for the next harvest to compare. just my 2 cents..


 

That is exactly what I will do (to many shwag bong rips sorry) # at last day chop and three after two days darkness !! BRILLIANT !! haha


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 21, 2008)

stoneymontana said:


> I agree, I will definately try to use the blacklight for a half an hour, what did you say every four hrs. ? and no my fan is always on and I have no real ventilation except for an a/c unit that I run the fan on if it is to cool for a/c .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your picture saddens me very much there.... hands over a WWxMango nugget as big as a toothpaste bottle, here, smoke this instead, ....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 21, 2008)

ok looking at it andlooks good im in on it


----------



## Budda_Luva (Sep 21, 2008)

never heard of the stuff u speak of Dragon +rep imma do some research for my self and see wussup wit what u say


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 21, 2008)

whoops!!! GREEN LIGHT!!!!... my bad!!! GREEN LIGHT EVERY ONE! SORRY.... stoner mistake....


----------



## jackonthebox (Sep 21, 2008)

yeah, I have heard of using the green light.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 21, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> whoops!!! GREEN LIGHT!!!!... my bad!!! GREEN LIGHT EVERY ONE! SORRY.... stoner mistake....


 
I thought that green light did not show on the plant spectrum ?? People use green lights to go into there grow rooms at the lights off period , check it out ??? I am confused now ?


----------



## jackonthebox (Sep 21, 2008)

I think we are all thinking of different things. The green light is not effect the plant in any way. it is used for people to go in their room while the plants are sleeping but still provides light for the grower.

green isn't absorbed by the plant because its already green. that means it absorbs all other colors except green thus green is the color we see.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 21, 2008)

jackonthebox said:


> I think we are all thinking of different things. The green light is not effect the plant in any way. it is used for people to go in their room while the plants are sleeping but still provides light for the grower.
> 
> green isn't absorbed by the plant because its already green. that means it absorbs all other colors except green thus green is the color we see.


 
He told me to use the blacklight in the last stages of budding ,last days? To increase crystal production and then changed it to green lights and that is why I am confused because green light is not absorbed by plants ???


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 21, 2008)

Just a few to keep ya going !! Day 27


----------



## Da Kine 420 (Sep 21, 2008)

yum yum indeed. looking good.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 21, 2008)

Da Kine 420 said:


> yum yum indeed. looking good.


 
that is nice to here !!!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 21, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> You are a lot better off using 24 hours of darkness, using 55-60 degree temps, and turning on a black light for ten to fifteen minutes every four hours or so. You are right about nute uptake during Lights on! And how much nutes are really available after a two week flush? The UV from the black lights will make the plant do the same thing, but by converting stored sugars to do it, instead of taking up nutes fresh. Doing this will also help ensure that you don't lose a bunch of THC and CBD's during the first couple days of drying. Make sure you water the day before you turn the light off, so it isn't too humid, and doesn't get moldy. My cousin turned his lights off right after her waterred, and came back two days later to a room full of bud rot. He got a total of 2 ounces of good smokable bud off of 20 plants, . His power went out too though, so his fans were off.


This is correct...... I thought I was on a different sight... someone had asked about what kind of light would be ambiant to use to see in the dark during flowering..... sorry guys, I originally accidentally posted in that thread that he should use black lights, so I went back to try to post telling him to use green or purple lights, and ended up posting on your thread.... OK... I am limitting myself to 4 tabs at once Max from now on! sorry, yes it is black light.... BLACK LIGHT FOR RESIN, GREEN LIGHT FOR SIGHT!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 21, 2008)

wow that blueberry looks like a winner i gotta know how it tastes..is the blueberry easy to grow???


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 21, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> This is correct...... I thought I was on a different sight... someone had asked about what kind of light would be ambiant to use to see in the dark during flowering..... sorry guys, I originally accidentally posted in that thread that he should use black lights, so I went back to try to post telling him to use green or purple lights, and ended up posting on your thread.... OK... I am limitting myself to 4 tabs at once Max from now on! sorry, yes it is black light.... BLACK LIGHT FOR RESIN, GREEN LIGHT FOR SIGHT!


 
Bro haha I am lmao right now haha !! Thanks


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 21, 2008)

It was pretty easy to grow. All the talk about it not liking nutes is not true about this type of blueberry and it is also a hermie plant, I guess something like 85% hermie rate. The bud is so good though it is worth it to get some seeds just don,t grow them ??? I will definately post a grow report on this strain, I will ride this one out to the finish !!







wyteberrywidow said:


> wow that blueberry looks like a winner i gotta know how it tastes..is the blueberry easy to grow???


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 21, 2008)

stoneymontana said:


> It was pretty easy to grow. All the talk about it not liking nutes is not true about this type of blueberry and it is also a hermie plant, I guess something like 85% hermie rate. The bud is so good though it is worth it to get some seeds just don,t grow them ??? I will definately post a grow report on this strain, I will ride this one out to the finish !!


Yeah, blueberrie has a high hermie ratio, but not Cinderella! hehe, cross the two, and we will see which trait dominates!


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 21, 2008)

c99 in hermie and blueberry crystals mixed high !!!! YEAH !!


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 22, 2008)

I took out the two ATTITUDE seeds that I got a couple of months ago.

G 13 Labs Northern Lights x skunk and the NIRVANA wonder woman, both feminised. I am putting them on a papertowel in a plastic baggie and on top of a warmer. Hopefully these seeds will both sprout ??? wil keep ya posted !They will go in with my clones, here they are !


----------



## Thraxz13 (Sep 22, 2008)

I love the N.L. and the Skunk, I cant wait to see these ones going...I hope they do well, I have some Blueberry X Williams Wonder seeds I got from a close friend, I have 5 and will be doing those in January!! Can I get a feeding schedule from you Stoney!!


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 22, 2008)

I am using the fox farm feeding schedule at half strength. It has been a great product line from start to finish. BUT do not start the week one feeding schedule until your babies or clones have got a nice start probably 3 weeks or so. You can go to fox farm .com for the feeding schedule.








Thraxz13 said:


> I love the N.L. and the Skunk, I cant wait to see these ones going...I hope they do well, I have some Blueberry X Williams Wonder seeds I got from a close friend, I have 5 and will be doing those in January!! Can I get a feeding schedule from you Stoney!!


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 22, 2008)

Ok today I added a tablespoon and a half of black strap mollasses to my ladies . they already look swollen tome !! I have been sippin om Corona all day so I may be a lil off but I will post about the great or not effects of using this stuff. Here are pics hehekiss-ass


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 22, 2008)

lookin good stoney. what you were sayin about blueberry strains goin hermie? someone told me that a lot of them do. just wondering since i got a lot of them haha


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 22, 2008)

stoneymontana said:


> Ok today I added a tablespoon and a half of black strap mollasses to my ladies . they already look swollen tome !! I have been sippin om Corona all day so I may be a lil off but I will post about the great or not effects of using this stuff. Here are pics hehekiss-ass


And that is exactly how you do it! You should post those picks and a quick tour of the process in the general marijuana growing forum so people will stop posting threads asking all kinds of questions about it!


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 22, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> And that is exactly how you do it! You should post those picks and a quick tour of the process in the general marijuana growing forum so people will stop posting threads asking all kinds of questions about it!


 
I am not really the guy that posts giving info like I am some uber grower because I am not . I just hope to inform my friends and the people that are interested in what I am doing a good heads up on stuff. Thanks for the compliment though. Give stoney a call bro !!!!





DKskater75 said:


> lookin good stoney. what you were sayin about blueberry strains goin hermie? someone told me that a lot of them do. just wondering since i got a lot of them haha


 
Yes that is the truth all six of my ladies are hermed and full of seeds but I got the dutch master reverse for my clones so hopefully the next batch I will be ready for them !!!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 22, 2008)

I have like six or seven different email accounts.... not to mention random online memberships and profiles.... let go fishing real quick....


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 22, 2008)

damn thats too bad. is this normal for all bb strains? what about when bb is crossed with others?


----------



## Thraxz13 (Sep 22, 2008)

Man I would love to be fishing!!


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 22, 2008)

Alright I know I got hermies and the thc will be low and I got a hundred seeds per fucking plant !!! BUT these whores look so freakin tasty !! MAN if this was sensimellia ,watch the fuck out !! My clones should be alot closer to sensimellia than these. Any ways do these look swelled up to you ?? 8 hrs. after mollasses.... YOU decide from yesterdays pics????


----------



## Budda_Luva (Sep 22, 2008)

why didnt u juss take the hermies out.... or remove the sacs....


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 22, 2008)

it looks like your calyxes are coming in a little more densely (there weren't any close ups yesterday was there?), which is the first step to a swell, so I would say your on the right track, , they may swell overnight, but I kind of doubt it, that may be another week away or so, . Hermies are easy to breed out so long as you have the proper set up (that is crucial!) and a decent amount of time on your hands, but cloning is a good start!


----------



## Budda_Luva (Sep 22, 2008)

oh and byy the way loaded dragon plants do grow from green light i had my seedling being grown with a green light and it grew fine and no stretch and years ago german biologists stated that 2 days complete darkness was best for the bud plant


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 22, 2008)

it depends on what kind of green light you are talking about. And the amount of darkness would depend on a lot of factors, but 24hrs is pretty standars around here, I have seen more than 24hr darkness cause quite a bit of mold over the years... with my own eyes.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 22, 2008)

n00b_marijuana_grower said:


> why didnt u juss take the hermies out.... or remove the sacs....


 

All of my females were hermie ,except for the bagseed that I grew on the side. I guees the blueberry strain is 85% hermie so getting one that is not is very slim ?? I do remove the sacs and there is very few of them but some times they will grow and open in one 12 hr dark period they are very fast.







theloadeddragon said:


> it looks like your calyxes are coming in a little more densely (there weren't any close ups yesterday was there?), which is the first step to a swell, so I would say your on the right track, , they may swell overnight, but I kind of doubt it, that may be another week away or so, . Hermies are easy to breed out so long as you have the proper set up (that is crucial!) and a decent amount of time on your hands, but cloning is a good start!


 
I am interested in knowing more about this as I have nothing but time on my hands as this is strickly for personal smoke. I have 5 female clones and two male clones help !!!


----------



## Budda_Luva (Sep 22, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> it depends on what kind of green light you are talking about. And the amount of darkness would depend on a lot of factors, but 24hrs is pretty standars around here, I have seen more than 24hr darkness cause quite a bit of mold over the years... with my own eyes.


well there is only one green spec in the ligt spectrum, well if conditions are right than there should be no problem


----------



## raiderman (Sep 22, 2008)

PIants Iook nice and resinous , i know havin a few seeds on them sux,it gotten on mine to, removed about 15 maIe FIowers off mine or so, a few seeds dont mean nuthin most maIe fIowers are on the very bottom, and usuaIIy just the bottom tiny premature buds are affected, may get a few at the top, but far from affecting the potency of the weed theres thousands of caIyxs but just few seeds. your buds wont even reaIIy start growin tiII you get in the day 30 on up for the next two weeks , then they'II get reaI heavy. your doin everything rite i see ,just sit bak and watch, beautifuI Ieaf coIors on your pIants aIso.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 22, 2008)

yOU ARE REALLY KEEPING MY HEAD UP ABOUT THIS, i AM SORT OF PISSED ABOUT ALL THE SEEDS BUT WILL BE REALLY EXCITED THAT i GOT OFF MY FIRST REAL GOOD INDOOR HARVEST. I am thinking about buying some autoflowering ak 47 and give that a run ???





raiderman said:


> PIants Iook nice and resinous , i know havin a few seeds on them sux,it gotten on mine to, removed about 15 maIe FIowers off mine or so, a few seeds dont mean nuthin most maIe fIowers are on the very bottom, and usuaIIy just the bottom tiny premature buds are affected, may get a few at the top, but far from affecting the potency of the weed theres thousands of caIyxs but just few seeds. your buds wont even reaIIy start growin tiII you get in the day 30 on up for the next two weeks , then they'II get reaI heavy. your doin everything rite i see ,just sit bak and watch, beautifuI Ieaf coIors on your pIants aIso.


----------



## jackonthebox (Sep 22, 2008)

I think you will see a noticeable difference in the bud size pretty soon if not already. but those ladyboy's are looking sexy. lol. I'm wondering why this strain would have 85% hermie rate. From everything I have learned in biology classes and recently reviewed in my anthropology class, if the hermaphrodite gene is (assuming it is a gene) can be breed out. Even if it is a dominate gene, the recessive gene can be breed to make purebred recessive, non-hermie plants. Don't you remember the Punnet square?


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 22, 2008)

Well then either dr. chronic is selling fucked seeds or dutch passion is breeding hermies?? Or I just suck at growing ?? they are 28 days and alot of people say 30 days and then they start to swell ?? I hope so ??







jackonthebox said:


> I think you will see a noticeable difference in the bud size pretty soon if not already. but those ladyboy's are looking sexy. lol. I'm wondering why this strain would have 85% hermie rate. From everything I have learned in biology classes and recently reviewed in my anthropology class, if the hermaphrodite gene is (assuming it is a gene) can be breed out. Even if it is a dominate gene, the recessive gene can be breed to make purebred recessive, non-hermie plants. Don't you remember the Punnet square?


----------



## raiderman (Sep 22, 2008)

every BB pIant i grew had a few maIe fIowers ,i dont know wy, everytime i did bIuemoonshine never a seed once, wen i got these feminized orange bud i knew i wouId more than IikeIy get them , its the way they do it , that makes them 50 50, the chemicaI they use sometimes successfuI some not, wich my PIants were 50 50 ,ha. as Iong as i get some big strong ass weed thats aII i care, hoIidays coming up , put me a coupIe ounces up. rest out the door.i just beIieve the BB is a very sensitive pIant. i' m stiII gonna keep it on my sheIf.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 22, 2008)

stoneymontana said:


> I have kept one male ,I have seen several male flowers open and I have been taking the white pollen and spreading it on my hairs BUT nothing seems to be happening?? BY all the things I have read it says that only a couple of hours after pollinating a female her white hairs will turn brown and dissappear?? This is not what is happening for me, I can see the pollen on my hairs and nada!! HELP IF YOU CAN????


 is this the reason for your hermie rate...until you did this thats when everything went down hill


----------



## Seamaiden (Sep 23, 2008)

jackonthebox said:


> I think you will see a noticeable difference in the bud size pretty soon if not already. but those ladyboy's are looking sexy. lol. I'm wondering why this strain would have 85% hermie rate. From everything I have learned in biology classes and recently reviewed in my anthropology class, if the hermaphrodite gene is (assuming it is a gene) can be breed out. Even if it is a dominate gene, the recessive gene can be breed to make purebred recessive, non-hermie plants. Don't you remember the Punnet square?


What is the Punnet Square? 

Honestly, the more I'm reading, the more it seems to me that this plant almost wants to be completely transsexual/transgender in nature.


----------



## Thraxz13 (Sep 23, 2008)

I did some seeding about ten years ago, A friend ( Very knowledgeable) and I took a hermie and had it pollinate itself, We took those seeds and had about a 78% Female seed rate from those. We did notice that the ones that were male were about 65% hermie. Any answers to as why? How do you breed out that dominant trait?


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 23, 2008)

lol its just so confused with itself. the punnett square is just a diagram that shows the different cells that make up a geno...


----------



## jackonthebox (Sep 23, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> What is the Punnet Square?
> 
> Honestly, the more I'm reading, the more it seems to me that this plant almost wants to be completely transsexual/transgender in nature.


The punnet square is the diagram that shows how gene's are passed down from parent's to offspring. It is the chart that helps depict the findings of the monk gregore mendel and his pea plants.

Introducing Punnett Squares

that website has a pretty simple but thorough explanation.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 23, 2008)

very interesting info.lol but didnt he pollinate his own plants


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 23, 2008)

yes, but that just shows how the male and female genes are breed together making a new plant...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 23, 2008)

ok so i can use that develop new strains as well???


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 23, 2008)

im not sure what youre talking about lol. thats just showing what can happen...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 23, 2008)

you know you take widow male cross it with a female blueberry=new strain???


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 23, 2008)

yes, that is generally how it works... man fucks woman = baby


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 23, 2008)

aight ill do that later on in life...lol


----------



## jackonthebox (Sep 23, 2008)

all you really have to do is plant seeds. only keep the plants that show no signs of hermie. pollinate the completely female plants with the completely male plants. plant the seeds that follow, and continue the process. eventually, you can breed a plant that does not hermie because of genetics. Selective Breeding. It would only take 3-4 generations to make sure it is stable. why aren't the seed banks doing this? or the strain creators.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 23, 2008)

they just want to sell seeds


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 23, 2008)

or take your money and not give you seeds lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 23, 2008)

either way im gonna get enuff to not have to buy any strain ill just make it lol


----------



## Seamaiden (Sep 23, 2008)

Maybe so, but I see lots of people who seem to be all about these feminized seeds. So, how do you get feminized seeds if you aren't messing with the sex genes?


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 23, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> Maybe so, but I see lots of people who seem to be all about these feminized seeds. So, how do you get feminized seeds if you aren't messing with the sex genes?


 
messing with the genes to get feminised seeds. And they better be damn good to because I just now today ordered 15 fem seeds. 10 big bang from greenhouse and 5 ak47 automatic feminised ?? we will see all the info is on my attitude order 

https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/101001-just-placed-order-attitude-seed.html


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 23, 2008)

I just added 2 200 watt replacement 65 w cfl's warm light ,and 6 200 watt replacement 42 w cfl,s cool white . You think it is enough ??


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 23, 2008)

what do ya think ??


6 x 14 ACTIVATED CHARCOAL FILTER ODOR SCRUBBER 130 CFM - eBay (item 180288781584 end time Sep-19-08 21:02:09 PDT)


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 23, 2008)

shit yeah im running less than that veggin 12 plants lol


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 23, 2008)

Really bushy, you said you are vegging 12c plants with less than that??


----------



## raiderman (Sep 23, 2008)

saw your order, damn, you aint messin around this time ,the big bank, good Iuk, hope you get ya a pound for the hoIidays.Nice veg room, cIoning,seedIings .


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 23, 2008)

sprouted over night. I put them in a papertowel last night at 7 and they have both sprouted a tap root, I will leave them in the papertowel until tomorrow to get a nice root but damn they were fast, Attitude I love you right now !!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 23, 2008)

yeah attitude is kicking ass right now


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 23, 2008)

raiderman said:


> saw your order, damn, you aint messin around this time ,the big bank, good Iuk, hope you get ya a pound for the hoIidays.Nice veg room, cIoning,seedIings .


I got the thai free seeds and the power skunk to so my order will have like 35 seeds in it !! oh YEAH !!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 23, 2008)

sounds good with all those strains....going feminized seeds too good luck..


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 23, 2008)

good filter stoney


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 23, 2008)

those are some good genetics there,


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 23, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> good filter stoney


Thanks you like it ? Have you used one or know someone who has ??






theloadeddragon said:


> those are some good genetics there,


Which ones are you talking about ???


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 23, 2008)

which ever ones bursted open overnight, that is a really good sign of plant vigor, as long as the stems are nice and stout....


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 23, 2008)

northern lights x skunk (g13 labs) wonder woman ( nivana) both feminised !! FRom ATTITUDE





theloadeddragon said:


> which ever ones bursted open overnight, that is a really good sign of plant vigor, as long as the stems are nice and stout....


----------



## Budda_Luva (Sep 23, 2008)

wussup MANE got my AK seeds the otha day but damn they didnt sprout in one day juss put them in there yesterday looks like it about to crack, lucky u man good seeds good yeild


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 23, 2008)

n00b_marijuana_grower said:


> wussup MANE got my AK seeds the otha day but damn they didnt sprout in one day juss put them in there yesterday looks like it about to crack, lucky u man good seeds good yeild


 where you ordered your aks from??


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 23, 2008)

stoneymontana said:


> northern lights x skunk (g13 labs) wonder woman ( nivana) both feminised !! FRom ATTITUDE


I have some Super Sour Diesel Northern Lights,


----------



## Budda_Luva (Sep 23, 2008)

nirvana its not AK but AK-48 check the white strain section


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 23, 2008)

oh okay ak48 supposed to finish in 48 days flowering


----------



## raiderman (Sep 23, 2008)

i might end up hitchina ride on some of that NY City deiseI.
i Iove to internet shop for seeds , Iife is good..haha


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 23, 2008)

yeah im in nyc...that real deisel is the truth....real couchlock.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 23, 2008)

heII, i'm down here by mexico, down here you Iearn two things , dont drink the water and dont smoke the pot.dirt weed.i dont smoke it . just crop my own.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 23, 2008)

raiderman said:


> heII, i'm down here by mexico, down here you Iearn two things , dont drink the water and dont smoke the pot.dirt weed.i dont smoke it . just crop my own.


 LMFAO yeah that brick weed sucks..


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 23, 2008)

theloadeddragon said:


> I have some Super Sour Diesel Northern Lights,


 Yeah bro you got it all haha that sounds really nice ,let me know how it tastes we can compare strains in a few months




wyteberrywidow said:


> yeah im in nyc...that real deisel is the truth....real couchlock.


 Do you think that this Soma NYCD is the real deal ?? have you heard ? It is the best one that I can find from a reputable company





raiderman said:


> heII, i'm down here by mexico, down here you Iearn two things , dont drink the water and dont smoke the pot.dirt weed.i dont smoke it . just crop my own.


And you are damn good at it to bro , Put them damn dirt weed farmers outta business down there so we can stop getting that garabage up here !!! BROWN ASS DITCH WEED !!! I am about to get a half of it in a few here hahaha


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 23, 2008)

I forgot about my caption , I stuck the two seeds in the little containers tonight as they already had a cm little tap root ( kinda small) but with the cups on top will be growing well hopefully in 4 or 5 days ?????


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 23, 2008)

, hopefully you have a couple holes poked in those cups. Humidity is good, but you still want them to get fresh air. 4-7 days I would say, with their vigor so far, 4 or five is about right, . Looking really good.... little vegging incubators, aren't they great?


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 23, 2008)

I will just open the tops every few hours, they are not air tight so it will be alright I think 





theloadeddragon said:


> , hopefully you have a couple holes poked in those cups. Humidity is good, but you still want them to get fresh air. 4-7 days I would say, with their vigor so far, 4 or five is about right, . Looking really good.... little vegging incubators, aren't they great?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 23, 2008)

oh cool yeah, they will be fine,


----------



## ALWAYS1618 (Sep 23, 2008)

oh that cup thing is a good idea i need to try that i got some feminized seeds from one of my friends and we are tryin to see who can get more yield one of the seeds is 1/4 of an inch out so i am hoping that tomorrow it will show a little more the other 2 cracked so i might try doing the cup thing


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 23, 2008)

I like the cups lololol
thats a great idea 



stoneymontana said:


> i forgot about my caption , i stuck the two seeds in the little containers tonight as they already had a cm little tap root ( kinda small) but with the cups on top will be growing well hopefully in 4 or 5 days ?????


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 23, 2008)

I prefer the high C cup to be honest


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 23, 2008)

that is really all I care about is getting these babies above soil and after that I got this !!! Big giant wonder woman buds (the caption says up to a kilo per sq. ft.) and the Northern Lights x skunk is a super yielder to . That is the only reason why I bought these seeds. Big dank buds , And two clones off of each.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 23, 2008)

yeah the two clones will keep your process never ending


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 23, 2008)

I am looking to get a strong mother , hope fully out of one of these two strains if not both as my blue berry is so hermified I am half thinking about tossing the clones and starting a fresh batch . The NYCD that everyone wants to see ??






wyteberrywidow said:


> yeah the two clones will keep your process never ending


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 23, 2008)

stoneymontana said:


> I am looking to get a strong mother , hope fully out of one of these two strains if not both as my blue berry is so hermified I am half thinking about tossing the clones and starting a fresh batch . The NYCD that everyone wants to see ??


Super Hermied eh? no good... might have to back cross a second time with the C-99 to get rid of the high Hermie ratio... I will work that out after the first batch of seeds though.... After checking up on it, I have found BB and C-99 to be a Superb cross, just only after it has been backcrossed again with C-99.... and only on select mothers... but like I said I will get her done!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 23, 2008)

nycd is the shit man if you getting that youre picking a winner...


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 23, 2008)

not really superhermied I got like 5 or 6 flowers that pop up every other day or so . not bad really but they are impossible to catch them all but I would imagine that with a good breeding session the herm factor would be gone and would have some really potent smoke !!!





theloadeddragon said:


> Super Hermied eh? no good... might have to back cross a second time with the C-99 to get rid of the high Hermie ratio... I will work that out after the first batch of seeds though.... After checking up on it, I have found BB and C-99 to be a Superb cross, just only after it has been backcrossed again with C-99.... and only on select mothers... but like I said I will get her done!


Yeah I got the SOMA seeds NYC diesel as they say it is the original ( I hope ) I almost ordered it crossed with the g 13 but I am not real sure if I believe the hype about g13 so I would rather have a genuine strain






wyteberrywidow said:


> nycd is the shit man if you getting that youre picking a winner...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 23, 2008)

yeah go original first then try the cross or try crossing yourself...


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 23, 2008)

I just hope that this diesel is what it is cracked up to be because it was $180 for ten seeds








wyteberrywidow said:


> yeah go original first then try the cross or try crossing yourself...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 23, 2008)

oh yeah it is...real couchlock feeling and fruity taste...you would never wanna stop but you will be so high to keep smoking....


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 23, 2008)

I will take a quarter to go !!! haha Man I can't wait till I got some fire to blaze on !!!





wyteberrywidow said:


> oh yeah it is...real couchlock feeling and fruity taste...you would never wanna stop but you will be so high to keep smoking....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 23, 2008)

a quarter of that out here is easy 125-150 dollars of sour the haze is 100 flat


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 23, 2008)

haha I love chronic ass weed but damn the price is so high. cannot wait till I no longer have to buy weed. 31 days and counting 




wyteberrywidow said:


> a quarter of that out here is easy 125-150 dollars of sour the haze is 100 flat


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 23, 2008)

oh yeah thats gonna be the best.i still got 7 more weeks.hopefully 1 more to determine sex...they are 6 days into flowering.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 23, 2008)

I hope to smoke my first joint by HALLOWEEN !!!





wyteberrywidow said:


> oh yeah thats gonna be the best.i still got 7 more weeks.hopefully 1 more to determine sex...they are 6 days into flowering.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 23, 2008)

well i guess im expecting my thanksgiving to be really thankful this year....dank buds


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 23, 2008)

HAPPY HOLIDAYS !! haha






wyteberrywidow said:


> well i guess im expecting my thanksgiving to be really thankful this year....dank buds


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 23, 2008)

same to ya man hopefully you get enuff budds to last you till the new year


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 24, 2008)

Buds for us all haha



wyteberrywidow said:


> same to ya man hopefully you get enuff budds to last you till the new year


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 24, 2008)

i just hope i end up with more than one female so i can expiriment with one..im just gonna reveg one if i got 2 females out of the 3...hopefully i get at least one out of the 3.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 24, 2008)

i just hope i have a pound by xmas!! stocking stuffers for all!!


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 24, 2008)

haha I want pounds for xmas too !! haha


----------



## raiderman (Sep 24, 2008)

Stoney wat was it you wanted a Iink to?


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 24, 2008)

I wanted a link to that guys germination method. as I just posted mine and he said he has a good one Customhydro...


Do you think I should post some pics today or make em wait like I said for two more days ???




raiderman said:


> Stoney wat was it you wanted a Iink to?


----------



## Thraxz13 (Sep 24, 2008)

I want a pound for Xmas!!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 24, 2008)

go ahead , i'd Iike to Iook at a variety at this point,


----------



## Thraxz13 (Sep 24, 2008)

Yes Id like to see some Pics of those Foxy Mommas!!


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 24, 2008)

THEY ARE NOT THE BEST AS i AM IN A HURRY TODAY BUT FEAST YOUR EYES ON THESE do they look BIGGER to you ????


----------



## Thraxz13 (Sep 24, 2008)

Great pics, Those do look bigger!!


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 24, 2008)

in a hurry but have time to take shit loads of pictures haha they look very nice. i like the light coming from under the plants. good thinking...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 24, 2008)

yeah those are looking like some real blueberry trees...cant tell thats a hermie...


----------



## raiderman (Sep 24, 2008)

thier Iooking reaI frosty, good job, can teII thier puting on size.


----------



## Da Kine 420 (Sep 24, 2008)

hey stoney.....nice BUDS


----------



## ALWAYS1618 (Sep 24, 2008)

damn good job with them girls... yeah i couldn't tell they were hermies either, they looking damn good


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 24, 2008)

Great pics 

i got my seeds today 
im am so dam happy


keep up the great work stoney


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 24, 2008)

stoney do you think all bb is hermie or what????


----------



## smokeh (Sep 25, 2008)

camaro630hp said:


> Great pics
> 
> i got my seeds today
> im am so dam happy
> ...


me 2 

how come person above said all blueberry is hermie? i order 1 fem seed of BB


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 25, 2008)

smokeh said:


> me 2
> 
> how come person above said all blueberry is hermie? i order 1 fem seed of BB


 i asked if all blueberry was hermie because in this thread they say that plus stoneys are hermies..i dont want to buy bb seeds and grow hermies..i rather grow something with no hermie traits...


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 25, 2008)

i got MY seeds today too! what a quinky dink


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 25, 2008)

i aint get shit today but i will order some today..


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 25, 2008)

im still waitin on my BB x NL from kind seeds... been over two weeks and i ordered them before the ones i got today!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 25, 2008)

they should come thru soon...you got enuff strains going so you could wait a month on those


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 25, 2008)

yeah i know. not worried about that just hope they show up...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 25, 2008)

they will..im looking into good strains at attitude and marijuaana.nl but my thing is there ssh is 40 dollars..should i try my luck with them or just order from attitude and get 2 packs of fem and free g13 thai super skunk


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 25, 2008)

well doesnt nl have freebies too? i just got mine from them today it was 5 mazar x afghan...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 25, 2008)

yeah but those g13 skunks look good...real good.i want try g13 for myself


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 25, 2008)

I have read that alot of the blueberry strain is highly herm, may not be all of it but all 6 of mine were ????


----------



## raiderman (Sep 25, 2008)

stoney t and t doesnt post anything for 3 days. i just get it to show that my stuff is movin. after 3 days its aIready in the states,and it wiII show something eIse in t and t. youII getem . aIso sorry that your pIants went bad. BB is not the easiest strain to grow, by far. i aIways found it the most difficuIt to grow . my first grow had qite of few seeds, then a feIIow grower toId me to give nutes at one tabIe spoon every other watering, but i give nutes to it every third watering , weak to. no more seeds after that and a high yieId. you'II find out that most of your bIue famiIy share a common factor . the easiest to grow is your afghani, kush, and kush skunk. tough pIants. not sensitive Iike the BB. gd. Iuk on the next grow Stoney.


----------



## ALWAYS1618 (Sep 25, 2008)

thats good to know about the bb... i was gonna order some of that but i really dont want hermies because then it will be seeded if i dont cut all of the sacks off... though if i did i would be using stoneys thread to help cause you are doin a good job with them hermie or not


----------



## ALWAYS1618 (Sep 25, 2008)

oh i forgot to say i +rep you for all your help  thanks


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 25, 2008)

so do feminzed bb seeds go hermie too? or more so with regular ones? were these fem seeds stoney?


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 25, 2008)

ALWAYS1618 said:


> thats good to know about the bb... i was gonna order some of that but i really dont want hermies because then it will be seeded if i dont cut all of the sacks off... though if i did i would be using stoneys thread to help cause you are doin a good job with them hermie or not


 
hey thanks alot , I am really trying ???




DKskater75 said:


> so do feminzed bb seeds go hermie too? or more so with regular ones? were these fem seeds stoney?


I just believe that blueberry is mixed together with two strains that cause hermie in the blueberry genes mixng ?? So probably all of them ?? but I am not sure ??


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 25, 2008)

hmm thats interesting. i think haha. so what happens with my skywalker? if the bb gene is dominant it could have a good chance of going hermie huh? strange...


----------



## raiderman (Sep 25, 2008)

crosses never seem to have many probIems with the BB. i grew BIuemoonshine a few times and never had no probIem , other than that they are nute senitive, but not in the way BB does ,just fIat out yeIIow Ieaves and fIush, its a BB cross with kush, or kush berry wouId be the same thing. now thats a very easy one to grow and extremeIy potent.


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 25, 2008)

alright sounds good. cuz i already got like 5 diffrent crosses of bb haha


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 25, 2008)

I am gonna wait until tomorrow morning when the lights first come on to feed the first installment of Cha ching (the finisher). I guess the mollasses is working but I do not like that I cannot ph my water after adding the mollasses so I do not know if it effects ph ??? Alot of my leaves are turning yellow and do not look great, but it is just the bottom parts of the plants and I believe that should start happening right ???


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 25, 2008)

why cant you ph your water after you add molasses? shit you should see my plant, half its leaves are gone and the rest are yellow and all shitty lookin haha its just about done though


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 25, 2008)

I cannot ph my water after adding mollasses because I use ph drops and the water turns dark brown so the drops are useless. Here are a bunch of pics check em out and give opinion on these please ?? tonight is 31 days flowering


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 25, 2008)

they look great man. for only 31 days damn... i would never guess that they were hermie haha. are you going to just pick off the leaves that start to turn yellow and die? thats what i did at least, i think it just wastes the plants energy...


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 25, 2008)

that is the plan but I am wondering if that is normal looking for 31 days ???




DKskater75 said:


> they look great man. for only 31 days damn... i would never guess that they were hermie haha. are you going to just pick off the leaves that start to turn yellow and die? thats what i did at least, i think it just wastes the plants energy...


----------



## Budda_Luva (Sep 25, 2008)

it doesnt waste the plants energy... that is there energy... leave them on there man let them fall off on them selfs she knows wat shes doin wit her body shes guna use all the energy there is left in them and the shell drop them if ANYTHING like if there causeing to much shade juss prune them outta they way but leave them on there until they fall off on there own


----------



## Budda_Luva (Sep 25, 2008)

P.S they look fukkin betiful for the halfway mark


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 25, 2008)

i thought it just wastes energy trying to revive leaves that are dying because theyre not getting enough light?


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 25, 2008)

hopefully all is well I just don't like seeing dead leaves ??



n00b_marijuana_grower said:


> P.S they look fukkin betiful for the halfway mark


----------



## Budda_Luva (Sep 25, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> i thought it just wastes energy trying to revive leaves that are dying because theyre not getting enough light?


 
naw naw naww man u got it all wrong its not trying to revive the leafs its takin up all the energy in the leafs and throwin them into the buds, and if they werent getting enought light than why is the rest of the plant like that... its normal for flowering man she throws everything she gots into to her buds because she wants to get pollinated


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 25, 2008)

oh i thought he said just the bottom leaves were dying no?


----------



## ganjalova (Sep 25, 2008)

nice plants stoney .. jus started my grow journal stop by sometime could use advise..but yo plants lookin real good keep it up


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 25, 2008)

hey ya got a link for me ???






ganjalova said:


> nice plants stoney .. jus started my grow journal stop by sometime could use advise..but yo plants lookin real good keep it up


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 25, 2008)

i believe its in his sig haha...


----------



## ganjalova (Sep 25, 2008)

yea in my signature box thing


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 25, 2008)

My ladies have all of a sudden just today started smelling really bad like skunks ass !! My ona bucket is not handling the smell anymore ( but worked well for veg. smell cover up ) I am in desperate need of my carbon filter, Do they really work good ??? Because damn stinky bitches !! haha


----------



## Budda_Luva (Sep 25, 2008)

if ya want u can check out my journal to =D in my sig aswell lol


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 25, 2008)

haha my other plants are stinkin up the place and theyre only 3 weeks old


----------



## Smallsetup (Sep 25, 2008)

Hate to Jump in on you guys, but check out my Nirvana Wonder Woman grow..https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/113668-wonder-woman-first-grow-journal.html


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 25, 2008)

they keep progressively getting more yellow with some red in the leaves and kinda droopy and shrivled , any guesses


----------



## Smallsetup (Sep 25, 2008)

Wish I could help with that, but i'm clone-tarded


----------



## ALWAYS1618 (Sep 25, 2008)

are you using nutes with these yet? red usually means too much water, and that would explain them wilting, but the yellowing seems like its not getting enough iron or mg....... hmmm i am hoping someone that knows a little better can tell ya......


----------



## Thraxz13 (Sep 25, 2008)

They look over watered for sure try letting them Dry out, Then Give them a dose of Nutrients Higher Nitrogen, Some Micro nutrients as well (Mg, Iron)..Check the Chlorine level in the water, If using home tap or some bottled you have to let it sit open to let the chlorine evaporate!! 
What strain is?


----------



## Da Kine 420 (Sep 25, 2008)

stoneymontana said:


> My ladies have all of a sudden just today started smelling really bad like skunks ass !! My ona bucket is not handling the smell anymore ( but worked well for veg. smell cover up ) I am in desperate need of my carbon filter, Do they really work good ??? Because damn stinky bitches !! haha


well, i blew a hit of ganja through it and couldn't smell it. i just started, they smell, but not like skunks ass!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 25, 2008)

carbon filters work good...use your ona gel with that you should be smell free..


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Sep 26, 2008)

You need to add fresh ona solution to your ona bucket once a day-The juice evaporates out fairly quickly. I use a 50:1 water/ona ratio and add about a 1/2 gallon a day-give it a fresh stir and your good. A carbon filter works great and the 2 together is foolproof when it comes to killing odors. You can make your own gel by adding the stay moist crystals that can be found at Lowe's or home depot--1 1/2 tablespoons per gallon will do the trick.----------------------As far as the plant problems---You need to use a well balanced nute with all micros @ 600 to 650ppm's max---You are also going to need to mix the nutes up with a batch of h202(add the h202 to your water and wait 10mins then add nutes---ph----then feed) for your feeds since you have advanced signs of over-watering and do this for at least a week and make sure to add B1 to help with the stress. They should show signs of rec in three days and be back to full growth in two weeks.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 26, 2008)

I usually fill my ona bucket with 1 cup ona and 9 cups water I guess that would be a 10/1 ratio, it is pretty strong for a day o4r two then back to skunk. I will recieve my carbon filter in a few days so should be good . The wierd thing about those clones is that I know for sure that I have not over watered them because they are bone dry when I give them water, they may be low on N because I have been giving real light feedings because they are like babies , but I will kkep you posted ?? Thanks Dr. V , glad to see you are still around . Thanks guys for all the answers !!!






DR. VonDankenstine said:


> You need to add fresh ona solution to your ona bucket once a day-The juice evaporates out fairly quickly. I use a 50:1 water/ona ratio and add about a 1/2 gallon a day-give it a fresh stir and your good. A carbon filter works great and the 2 together is foolproof when it comes to killing odors. You can make your own gel by adding the stay moist crystals that can be found at Lowe's or home depot--1 1/2 tablespoons per gallon will do the trick.----------------------As far as the plant problems---You need to use a well balanced nute with all micros @ 600 to 650ppm's max---You are also going to need to mix the nutes up with a batch of h202(add the h202 to your water and wait 10mins then add nutes---ph----then feed) for your feeds since you have advanced signs of over-watering and do this for at least a week and make sure to add B1 to help with the stress. They should show signs of rec in three days and be back to full growth in two weeks.


----------



## iloveit (Sep 26, 2008)

What percentage of THC does Blueberry contain?


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 26, 2008)

20%. and 85% hermie haha


----------



## anhedonia (Sep 26, 2008)

im having a pain in the ass cloning orange bud. Mine looked like they were having a nute difficiency and my guess was that they were taking so long to root the plant cant get the nutrients it needs and starts to eat itself turning the plant yellow. Im getting an automatic cloner so I dont have to fuck around with this manual stuff and end up with sickly clones.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 26, 2008)

I am pretty sure that it is in this post but my method works pretty well try it ??




anhedonia said:


> im having a pain in the ass cloning orange bud. Mine looked like they were having a nute difficiency and my guess was that they were taking so long to root the plant cant get the nutrients it needs and starts to eat itself turning the plant yellow. Im getting an automatic cloner so I dont have to fuck around with this manual stuff and end up with sickly clones.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 26, 2008)

*alot of pictures here enjoy and leave comments please !!!*


----------



## ganjalova (Sep 26, 2008)

nice plants stoney ...can i have'em ???..lol buds looking nice how much left 2-3 weeks?? keep it up


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 26, 2008)

naw 29-45 more days on these this is only day 31 but thanks i appreciate the compliment. they do look almost good enough to eat lol !!!! just wait untill the finally(fingers crossed) And hell no you cant have them ha ha you might could smoke a joint but hummmmmm dont know ya so thats out too!!!!!!! Damn buddy hope your grow turns out dank 2


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 26, 2008)

I posted like 30 pics and as much of picture whores RIU is and no comments in a while ??? WHAT up ya'll everyone tired of ole stoneys buds already haha ?????


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 26, 2008)

well you post new pics like every day what else you want me to say THEY LOOK DELICIOUS


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 26, 2008)

I know man I just like using the camera so that I got a good record of this grow !!!I will not post any more pics now until Friday, I promise 1 week !!





DKskater75 said:


> well you post new pics like every day what else you want me to say THEY LOOK DELICIOUS


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 26, 2008)

good!! haha then we can actually see some differences...


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 26, 2008)

Damn stoney great pics


----------



## raiderman (Sep 26, 2008)

nice ,frosty Iookin pIants Stoney. there may be some seeds in them , but it stiII 400 oz.$$ weed ,haha. stiII be couchIok shit. the vortex fan i have is pointed in the mouth of the attic. put seaIs around to keep air tite best i can , ducting hose goes to the Iite, the other side sits outside the tent, puIIing air through the Iite to keep it cooIer , the vaIue Iine fans are pIenty powerfuI enuf, sqirreI fan puIIs air into the room venting in the waII(i had no where eIse to go with it, not pointing that sucker outside ,haha)air conditioner because its in the garage, and can get hot in there , but the air con has a digitaI temp. controI, mounted heater for the winter. oh yeah i didnt order the g13 hashpIant , just the hashpIant and yes i am going to cIone .no doubt. the reason i bought those extra seeds , i need the $$$ reaI soon . That 160.00 wiII make me 3 to 4 G's i need it reaI soon.its been 2 weeks from pIanet skunk on those bIuemoonshine seeds, i wanted to do those in my cIoset wen these fini. in 3weeks. yea i got the same set up in my cIoset, air cooIed ,vortex fan ducting . your pIants are breatifuI , thier a site .


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 26, 2008)

I gotta do that with my light, but I am not in an area like that so running a fan through it may be difficult for me ??


----------



## jackonthebox (Sep 26, 2008)

raiderman said:


> nice ,frosty Iookin pIants Stoney. there may be some seeds in them , but it stiII 400 oz.$$ weed ,haha. stiII be couchIok shit. the vortex fan i have is pointed in the mouth of the attic. put seaIs around to keep air tite best i can , ducting hose goes to the Iite, the other side sits outside the tent, puIIing air through the Iite to keep it cooIer , the vaIue Iine fans are pIenty powerfuI enuf, sqirreI fan puIIs air into the room venting in the waII(i had no where eIse to go with it, not pointing that sucker outside ,haha)air conditioner because its in the garage, and can get hot in there , but the air con has a digitaI temp. controI, mounted heater for the winter. oh yeah i didnt order the g13 hashpIant , just the hashpIant and yes i am going to cIone .no doubt. the reason i bought those extra seeds , i need the $$$ reaI soon . That 160.00 wiII make me 3 to 4 G's i need it reaI soon.its been 2 weeks from pIanet skunk on those bIuemoonshine seeds, i wanted to do those in my cIoset wen these fini. in 3weeks. yea i got the same set up in my cIoset, air cooIed ,vortex fan ducting . your pIants are breatifuI , thier a site .


I was wondering if you maybe (and if stoney doesn't mind) could post a picture or two of your bluemoonshine. I read about it on the dutch passion website and it looks dank. did it turn blue?



STONEY!! great looking plants! when they're in normal light you can def see how much they are frosting up. and with 4 weeks left, you're going to have some quality bud on your hands. and probably a lot of it!


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 26, 2008)

jackonthebox said:


> I was wondering if you maybe (and if stoney doesn't mind) could post a picture or two of your bluemoonshine. I read about it on the dutch passion website and it looks dank. did it turn blue?
> 
> naw bro I wouldn't mind if he was growing bluemoonshine haha He is growing orange bud and g13 hashplant haha
> 
> ...


 Thankyou very much I am hoping for a huge burst in size here in the next couple of weeks We will see ?? I am using that mollasses now to so we can see if that works any ??


----------



## raiderman (Sep 26, 2008)

jackonthebox said:


> I was wondering if you maybe (and if stoney doesn't mind) could post a picture or two of your bluemoonshine. I read about it on the dutch passion website and it looks dank. did it turn blue?
> 
> 
> 
> STONEY!! great looking plants! when they're in normal light you can def see how much they are frosting up. and with 4 weeks left, you're going to have some quality bud on your hands. and probably a lot of it!


 thats BIuemoonshine in my avitar.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 26, 2008)

my bad man yeah post away if you got em I feel like a dumb ass haha


----------



## raiderman (Sep 26, 2008)

yea you done good on your grow dude, Iet me teII ya Stoney ,its aIways something with pIants no matter wat you do or dont do , it keeps you busy because you want primo , nuthin Iess . mine are starting to frost up some ,but nuthin Iike yours. if the bIuemoonshine doesnt show, i wiII start 2 pacs of DP. BB in my cIoset in 3 weeks. i've got some bIack IabeI BB to . i wander if they do the same? might do that one pac BIack IabeI BB and do that one pac of BIue cheese seeds. i prefer to get my B.moonshine ,that was 165.00.haha.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 26, 2008)

you should do a pack of both types of blueberry and see what type you like better and which one tastes better?? I guess blueberry must be a very crystally plant because these are covered bad and we still got over 30 days to go whew hew !!! Blue cheese looks great to !!




raiderman said:


> yea you done good on your grow dude, Iet me teII ya Stoney ,its aIways something with pIants no matter wat you do or dont do , it keeps you busy because you want primo , nuthin Iess . mine are starting to frost up some ,but nuthin Iike yours. if the bIuemoonshine doesnt show, i wiII start 2 pacs of DP. BB in my cIoset in 3 weeks. i've got some bIack IabeI BB to . i wander if they do the same? might do that one pac BIack IabeI BB and do that one pac of BIue cheese seeds. i prefer to get my B.moonshine ,that was 165.00.haha.


----------



## whatuppp (Sep 26, 2008)

Hey Stoney,
Gotta ask. You say 1/4 Perlite and add 1/2 cup Dolomite to your FF Ocean Farms Soil. How much soil are you adding this to?? Is this to one bag of FF soil or exactly how much. Just want to know as I am doing a transplant tomorrow and heading to our local hydo store to pick up the FF Ocean... Great Plants!!!


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 26, 2008)

I mix up about a quarter of the bag at a time ocean forest and yeah add a little less than a quarter perlite but add enough so your soil is airated well because after watering soil compacts alot restricting air flow to the roots , and the dolomite lime is good to 1/2 cup to a quarter bag of ocean forest ph will stay at 7 all the time !!





whatuppp said:


> Hey Stoney,
> Gotta ask. You say 1/4 Perlite and add 1/2 cup Dolomite to your FF Ocean Farms Soil. How much soil are you adding this to?? Is this to one bag of FF soil or exactly how much. Just want to know as I am doing a transplant tomorrow and heading to our local hydo store to pick up the FF Ocean... Great Plants!!!


----------



## Hayduke (Sep 26, 2008)

stoneymontana said:


> I mix up about a quarter of the bag at a time ocean forest and yeah add a little less than a quarter perlite but add enough so your soil is airated well because after watering soil compacts alot restricting air flow to the roots , and the dolomite lime is good to 1/2 cup to a quarter bag of ocean forest ph will stay at 7 all the time !!


Plants look great! Do you still adjust the pH of your water with the lime?


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 26, 2008)

ph ing your water is a must all the time as you can only take up nutes from 6.2 to 7.0 anywhere above or below this is bad for ganja and will cause major problems !!



Hayduke said:


> Plants look great! Do you still adjust the pH of your water with the lime?


----------



## Hayduke (Sep 27, 2008)

stoneymontana said:


> ph ing your water is a must all the time as you can only take up nutes from 6.2 to 7.0 anywhere above or below this is bad for ganja and will cause major problems !!


 Thanks I didn't know if the lime buffered it to 7. Do you use FFOF for seedlings? do you use lime with whatever seed mix you use?


----------



## Wudaheo (Sep 27, 2008)

Keep up the good work! How high are they now?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 27, 2008)

you starting some more seeds stoney????


----------



## whatuppp (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks Stoney...

I am currently messing with some seeds obtained from some really good supposedly sensi that I obtained...kinda funny sensi with seeds...lol... ( thought I would practice with these seeds before purchasing the really good ones) Anyhow, started with Miracle Grow moisture control soil and so far good results with the seedlings, but have done a lot of research and decided to transplant in FF Ocean Blend to kick it up a notch and then read your thread here and that was the clincher for me.

I am planning on using the FF nutes and following their schedule. Has this schedule worked well for you? Any adjustments that you would make? Also when adjusting the PH on the H20 that you use, what are you using to adjust it? Any additional tips for the novice here would be appreciated!

Funny thing is I do not partake in the cannibas plant at all....Zero...Nada...I am a nurse!, but the husband has a lot of pain from football injuries, becoming arthritic and this is by far the best pain reliever for him! So my endeavor now is to help him out with some primo homegrown.

I enjoyed horticulture in college (nursing major/ horticulture minor) and am looking forward to mastering this plant! One long day away from here...lmao

Thanks for your time and any info shared!!!


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Sep 27, 2008)

stoneymontana said:


> I usually fill my ona bucket with 1 cup ona and 9 cups water I guess that would be a 10/1 ratio, it is pretty strong for a day o4r two then back to skunk. I will recieve my carbon filter in a few days so should be good . The wierd thing about those clones is that I know for sure that I have not over watered them because they are bone dry when I give them water, they may be low on N because I have been giving real light feedings because they are like babies , but I will kkep you posted ?? Thanks Dr. V , glad to see you are still around . Thanks guys for all the answers !!!


 Looks to me that they were overwatered at cloneing time and they really were never giving a chance to re-coup----I would still stick to the recovery program I gave you even if you let them go dry between feedings-----the h202 can help with alot of possible root problems and will give the plants a boost of o2. They do look like they need N but the sagging has zero to do with N def---use the program and they will bounce back.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 27, 2008)

i found out that onIy faucet water and water that comes from treatment pIants have to be ph. its the saIts, chIor.in the water that make it unaccept.if you use a mineraI or drinking water , needs not be ph. Its perfect .Iike rainwater.ithink its stays at 6.5 in numbers. i aIways use water from our dispensary here in town 35 cents a gaI. but its worth it . i aIways get ubove ave. yieIds with it and good potency., pIus the fiII up is one bIok from our house.But i might get one though, wat kind of tester, and up and down ph formuIa do you use?


----------



## Killa Man (Sep 27, 2008)

can we get an update? goddamn...


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 27, 2008)

Miracle grow has a very low ph which is bad for our kind of plants. Fox farm is a very good line of stuff the soil is perfect except you need to add a little perlite and dolomite lime to it . Also do not feed using the fox farm feeding scheduled dates as they say seedlings week 1 and you do not add ferts till atleast 3 weeks from plant emerging above soil in fox farm ocean forest soil as it has ferts in it and your babies will become dead or really close trust me. You can start with about a quarter tsp. of nutes not the recommended and I only get up to 1 full tsp. at anytime in my grow ?? Hope this helps ???






whatuppp said:


> Thanks Stoney...
> 
> I am currently messing with some seeds obtained from some really good supposedly sensi that I obtained...kinda funny sensi with seeds...lol... ( thought I would practice with these seeds before purchasing the really good ones) Anyhow, started with Miracle Grow moisture control soil and so far good results with the seedlings, but have done a lot of research and decided to transplant in FF Ocean Blend to kick it up a notch and then read your thread here and that was the clincher for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 27, 2008)

page 55 of this grow and I believe that it was yesterday before this stupid post ? GODDAMN !!!




Killa Man said:


> can we get an update? goddamn...


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 27, 2008)

The advicee you gave me was great and I already do that to a tee , I was not feeding any nutes and they really needed some as I said before the leaves were red and they were purple which I believe is low n. I added some yesterday at a small dose and they have perked up some and greened up a bit . I think that the babies were just hungry ?? Like I said before this batch of blueberry is like no other I have seen as it loves nutes, grows tall, and seems to be producing nice sized buds ?? I do not know ??




DR. VonDankenstine said:


> Looks to me that they were overwatered at cloneing time and they really were never giving a chance to re-coup----I would still stick to the recovery program I gave you even if you let them go dry between feedings-----the h202 can help with alot of possible root problems and will give the plants a boost of o2. They do look like they need N but the sagging has zero to do with N def---use the program and they will bounce back.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 27, 2008)

wen you are budding and using a higher phos. for budding and a Iower nitrogen , its naturaI for some vegetation yeIIow. because your not veging , your fIowering.its very normaI for the rest discoIor., some more than others.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 27, 2008)

Hayduke said:


> Thanks I didn't know if the lime buffered it to 7. Do you use FFOF for seedlings? do you use lime with whatever seed mix you use?


No I just add it to the fox farm ocean forest and yes that is the soil I use from seed to weed !!



Wudaheo said:


> Keep up the good work! How high are they now?


I think you mean tall ?? About 34 inches to 42 inches shortest to tallest and that is the plant without the potter



wyteberrywidow said:


> you starting some more seeds stoney????


Yeah I got seven clones from this same batch and two of them are male for the just incase and I just started two seeds from Attitude G 13 labs Nrthern lights x skunk and nirvana wonder woman . Just one fem seed each so I will have this batch going in immediately following the chop BUT My next full grow starting in JANUARY will be Soma Seeds NYC Diesel , the vote is in my sig. but it is pretty unanimous so far but hey GO VOTE PLEASE !!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 27, 2008)

i already did i voted for the nycdeisel


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 27, 2008)

That will be my January grow NYC Diesel !!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 27, 2008)

yeah that will be good why wait so long...im gonna start some arjans ultra haze and g13 thai skunk when i get them btween 1-2 weeks from now..


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 27, 2008)

I have 5 more blueberry clones in the other room and a nl x skunk and nirvana wonder woman fems. to go in as soon as this grow finishes. then I will start fresh after that !!


----------



## whatuppp (Sep 27, 2008)

Hey Stoney,
What do you buffer your H20 with???

Also a general ? for anyone... Do the plants lose their potency from clone to clone. Was reading an article about cannabis put our by Purdue UN, about growing and it said a clone will not have the same potency that the mother plant does? Is this really true? It seems that alot of folks clone so just curious.

Got the FF soil today and will replant the babies tomorrow!


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 27, 2008)

Buffer my h2o ?? I do not buffer my water but I do ph it every time I use it ??
Afte some time of keeping a mother it will lose potency but clones will have the same potency as the mother as it is the same plant more or less ??




whatuppp said:


> Hey Stoney,
> What do you buffer your H20 with???
> 
> Also a general ? for anyone... Do the plants lose their potency from clone to clone. Was reading an article about cannabis put our by Purdue UN, about growing and it said a clone will not have the same potency that the mother plant does? Is this really true? It seems that alot of folks clone so just curious.
> ...


----------



## whatuppp (Sep 27, 2008)

stoneymontana said:


> Buffer my h2o ?? I do not buffer my water but I do ph it every time I use it ??
> Afte some time of keeping a mother it will lose potency but clones will have the same potency as the mother as it is the same plant more or less ??


Guess I worded that incorrectly. You ph test your water?, and if it is not the correct ph how do you adjust it? What do you use?

Thanks!!!


----------



## FootballFirst (Sep 28, 2008)

There are special chemicals. Or you could be poor like me and use baking soda to increase pH or vinegar to decrease pH.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Sep 28, 2008)

whatuppp said:


> Guess I worded that incorrectly. You ph test your water?, and if it is not the correct ph how do you adjust it? What do you use?
> 
> Thanks!!!


 You can use ph-up-----ph-down---or lemon juice/dolomite lime.


----------



## whatuppp (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Was just curious what you guys were using. Love the pics of the dogs. I own 4 Boxers and am due to have a litter this winter...They are the BEST!!!


----------



## Budda_Luva (Sep 28, 2008)

i bet ur house stinks


----------



## Thraxz13 (Sep 28, 2008)

Whats up Stoney? Hope all is well on the Home front!! Cant wait to get a gander at those Girls.. Lets see some new pics!!


----------



## whatuppp (Sep 28, 2008)

n00b_marijuana_grower said:


> i bet ur house stinks


 You talking bout my house and dogs...NOOOOOOOO

For one Boxers have almost no smell to start and 2nd they get a bath regardless about every 2 weeks...


LMAO...Bet your place smells way more from Growing!!!!, and your underwear!!!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 28, 2008)

he's not taIkin about dog shit, haha, BB skunk weed.hahaha


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 28, 2008)

to be fair i thought he was talkin about the dogs haha... i got a boxer too though...


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 29, 2008)

I promised some guy that I would only post pics once a week because all my pics look the same he said ?? So because of that I will post pics every Friday so that my babies look different to everyone !!

A couple of them have started to look a little like buds instead of hairs ? It is kinda weird to explain but all of a sudden the tops just look different ??

Yeah thrax bro all is well , I just can't wait to get this batch finished and under my belt . My wonder woman seed died on me it came up and turned brown ? I got one more so I am germin that tonight !! Hope this one works ?? The Northern lights x skunk is growing perfectly !!




Thraxz13 said:


> Whats up Stoney? Hope all is well on the Home front!! Cant wait to get a gander at those Girls.. Lets see some new pics!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 29, 2008)

sounds good stoney cant wait to see the change in your blues.your nlxskunk are fem seeds right??treat them good you dont want themstressin into male or hermie


----------



## msdsm39 (Sep 29, 2008)

nice journal stoney. I went to the dutch passion shop in amsterdam and i decided to buy blueberry for one of my next grows.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 29, 2008)

hey stoney , make sure you chk your cc transactions onIine, attitude seeds biIIed me 174.00 for my purchase under attitude gift and posted . and i have a pending charge of 172.69 from HES trading pending . i heard this happening two weeks ago to a guy,and he concIuded that they made it right, but 2 dif amounts under 2 dif names sends up red fIag,i emaiIed them and expIained . i aIso contacted my cc company and they said if the pending charge posts, then they wiII dispute it . first i'II see if the y take care of business. i was reaI friendIy and ns. see wat happens.i'm probabIy gonna go bak to rhino seeds. i deaIt with them for years and got my order in 4 to 7 days , aII the way to west tex.and never this type shit hap.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 30, 2008)

weII this morning attitude seeds said they onIy charged me once and just made a mistake. aIso the pending charge broke off. i kind of figured it wouId . just wen you see that stuff you have to react to it,i knew it wouId get resoIved , i just Iet ppI know. ...they toId me to contact sensi seeds about theungerm. seeds. i did , wiII post wen answer comes. i gave them my emaiI address .so maybe they wiII emaiI me an answer.


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 30, 2008)

wyteberrywidow said:


> sounds good stoney cant wait to see the change in your blues.your nlxskunk are fem seeds right??treat them good you dont want themstressin into male or hermie


 
Man , yeah believe me , these are all my babies and I believe from the trial and error I have had in the past I got it down much better now and all should be good, thanks !! Yes they are fem seeds.



msdsm39 said:


> nice journal stoney. I went to the dutch passion shop in amsterdam and i decided to buy blueberry for one of my next grows.


That is great , I want to go to the dam so bad !! Maybe some day ???



raiderman said:


> weII this morning attitude seeds said they onIy charged me once and just made a mistake. aIso the pending charge broke off. i kind of figured it wouId . just wen you see that stuff you have to react to it,i knew it wouId get resoIved , i just Iet ppI know. ...they toId me to contact sensi seeds about theungerm. seeds. i did , wiII post wen answer comes. i gave them my emaiI address .so maybe they wiII emaiI me an answer.


 
Thanks for the info , I am sure all will get right for you bro, I hate the bull that we gotta go through for our hobby !!!


----------



## cannabisctd (Sep 30, 2008)

hey man, just wanted to let you know im growing the same strain right now and i noticed the same thing you did. my plants looked like they were hermy-ing. i think this is a common thing with blueberry however thats just what the buds look like right before they shoot out hairs, at least for me. i was really worried reading your journal and then seeing the same thing on mine but mine are doing just fine, producing lots of buds. maybe try it out again and see how it goeS?


----------



## Thraxz13 (Sep 30, 2008)

I am hopping to get some cuts from a friend of DJ short, Of the Blueberry very soon!! If all goes threw that will be excellent..I also have these williams wonder X Blueberry seeds I got from a friend that I think I will be doing soon..Looking good Stoney, Hope is all well!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 30, 2008)

got my B.moonshine seeds from PIanet skunk. took 16 days thgough.But they give 10 austraIian BIue seeds as freebies. they came from europe,but they were depenabIe, they even shipped on sunday there rite after i made the order. 
just started germ. them . in 2 weeks the others be through in the cIoset
and put these Iadies in same day.
How are the BB doing ? i bet they smeII good .


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 30, 2008)

i oredered from attitude friday its tuesday and i still didnt get a confirmation email...whats going onwiththat


----------



## raiderman (Sep 30, 2008)

sometimes you do sometimes you dont. if you pd trak and trace i'd emaiI them , now . ask them with your order # avaiIabIe. they wiII get bak to ya qik.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 30, 2008)

im doing that now thanks..


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 30, 2008)

I hope things are not going fucked with attitude already ?? that is like the third person today that is having problems with them ??? GOOD GANJA LORD send me my seeds !!


----------



## DKskater75 (Sep 30, 2008)

tracking working fine me...


----------



## stoneymontana (Sep 30, 2008)

where does it say your beans are ??




DKskater75 said:


> tracking working fine me...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 2, 2008)

Now it says the beans are on its way to u.s.p.s. so hopefully i should receive them this week or within next..I tell you 1 thing if it dont come this week i wont order express with them no more..Ill just order regular stealth ..


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 2, 2008)

mine said they were in NY on the 27th and i just got them yesterday... are you guys tracking through USPS or royal mail?


----------



## raiderman (Oct 2, 2008)

mine says 27th to .ny. 10 days tomorrow ... i had a runt orange bud that fuIIy matured today. it was in the bak wen i took the pics ,unseen. it might make 14 grams dry maybe. beautifuI orange maturity,rok hard buds on it. smeIIs Iike miIIion doIIar weed ,haha.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 2, 2008)

sweet sounds nice. 14 grams off your runt? haha shit i got 17 from my first plant and it was huge


----------



## Thraxz13 (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey Stoney, Have you talked to loaded lately? Haven't seen him on in a while!


----------



## stoneymontana (Oct 2, 2008)

I have his personal email to and he don't respond ?? This site is beginning to bug me out ??? A few weeks ago the rules here changed and they stated that they would give your info out if asked by law enforcement ?? NOW alot of people dissappearring ??



Thraxz13 said:


> Hey Stoney, Have you talked to loaded lately? Haven't seen him on in a while!


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 2, 2008)

what the hell where does it say that??


----------



## raiderman (Oct 2, 2008)

i never read that ,i thought i was thorough wen i registered. and if Ioadeddragon knew that , he shouId had spread it around and signed out for good. if i do see it, you wont be hearing from me anymore,or anybody far as that goes.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 2, 2008)

yeah ill second that. but its not like they have any info on you besides email do they?


----------



## raiderman (Oct 2, 2008)

wy is aII this shit coming to the Iite? Iet me know if you find it,and if you teII me , i wont have to see it to beIieve you. i'm outta hear,haha........................Naw, onIy a fooI wouId give out more than that,( wondering if thats to much.)


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 2, 2008)

well ill go ahead and list my exact address and all my other private information just to be safe. did you see the thread where that dude was asking for a good place to grow and posted a link to the google maps of his house?


----------



## stoneymontana (Oct 2, 2008)

Maybe I am dumb ? but I do remember reading something to that effect !! It may not have been worded that way BUT where is everyone snoop, mane , loaded dragon just to name a few and both mane and snoop were talking about people getting busted . I am not sure but I am pretty sure that a person could track your ip address through this website if they had rights to use them ( the feds ) I may be way off but it is crazy weird and alot more people have gone missing to ???



raiderman said:


> i never read that ,i thought i was thorough wen i registered. and if Ioadeddragon knew that , he shouId had spread it around and signed out for good. if i do see it, you wont be hearing from me anymore,or anybody far as that goes.


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 2, 2008)

Oh, great..... I am quasi legal, depends on the definition of "mature". Mane and DK put up like 5 pages a day!


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 2, 2008)

yeah you dont have shit to worry about hayduke haha i dont know where all these people are going though?? isnt snoop the one that had like 300 plants??


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 3, 2008)

just hearing that stuff got me going crazy..but if they wanted people off of this they are really being lazy because there are alot more other crimes people do in the public than in the own privacy of there home.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 3, 2008)

i signed out , the Iike went to the register part ,and read the ruIes ,i didnt see it .but a person can get thierseIves in a wrek aII by thierseIves.mane has just been jumpin in and out any way , i dont comm. with everybody. just see. ppI Iive Iives . Iike camaro man . had not heard from him in 2 weeks,and posting yesterday.the Iast post i saw of mane was wen he toId me he was steppin out to smoke a bIunt ,be rite bak on the 29th. that even ,mite have gotten in some shit. who knows.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Oct 3, 2008)

hey stoneys where the updates usually u do it day by day wussup BTW juss updated my jorunal


----------



## stoneymontana (Oct 3, 2008)

Give me A FEW TO LET THEM SETTLE AND i WILL POST !!





n00b_marijuana_grower said:


> hey stoneys where the updates usually u do it day by day wussup BTW juss updated my jorunal


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 3, 2008)

were waiting!!


----------



## stoneymontana (Oct 3, 2008)

IT"S FRIDAY !! Hera are the pics just taken !! Let me know if they look bigger than last week ?? There are alot of red and orange hairs now ?? This is day 39 , is that normal ??


----------



## raiderman (Oct 3, 2008)

thats gonna be kiIIer weed wen its fini resin. definateIy the most expens.. you can get weed....Iooks Iike you might have nute the nitrogen a IittIe much on just on two,, but it Iooks reaI good. its taking it weII.you know they reaIIy do reaI weII if you wait tiII the container is near dry between ea. watering. they do better in thier drier part than any. water it with pure drinking water wen it reaIIy needs a drink on your next water, you prob. aIready new that anyway,mineraIs reaIIy give it vigorous growth. gd. job.they are thickening up good. bIuish hues and Iite purps. ns.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 3, 2008)

delicious!  i like how the leaves are green and the buds are so dark haha whats with the runt??


----------



## anhedonia (Oct 3, 2008)

lookin nice! Whats the smell like?


----------



## Budda_Luva (Oct 3, 2008)

daaaamn hellz yea thve gotten fatter i love how the hue of ur buds/leafs are changing colors... wussup with that skinny one on the side and are those ur NLxSkunk feminized i think


----------



## stoneymontana (Oct 3, 2008)

anhedonia said:


> lookin nice! Whats the smell like?


The smell is very skunky and almost danky ,fruity ?? Taste is killer as I took the small growth buds from the sides and dried them in the microwave. I got about three joints out of it and it tastes like blueberry when you exhale and your mouth tastes like it to. A little harsh but it was dried to smoke in 8 minutes so what can ya expect ?



n00b_marijuana_grower said:


> daaaamn hellz yea thve gotten fatter i love how the hue of ur buds/leafs are changing colors... wussup with that skinny one on the side and are those ur NLxSkunk feminized i think


 
Thanks alot bro !! I look at them everyday so they look the same to me, the crystals are ridiculous on this shit !! The skinny one on the side is a bagseed that I threw in their for the hell of it , and it is pollinated with fem blueberry pollen ?? Ya the baby pic is a nl x skunk to 


DKskater75 said:


> delicious!  i like how the leaves are green and the buds are so dark haha whats with the runt??


Ya they are getting darker fast, the runt is a really good middy bagseed that only had three nodes when I put it into flower ? just an experiment ??


----------



## stoneymontana (Oct 3, 2008)

raiderman said:


> thats gonna be kiIIer weed wen its fini resin. definateIy the most expens.. you can get weed....Iooks Iike you might have nute the nitrogen a IittIe much on just on two,, but it Iooks reaI good. its taking it weII.you know they reaIIy do reaI weII if you wait tiII the container is near dry between ea. watering. they do better in thier drier part than any. water it with pure drinking water wen it reaIIy needs a drink on your next water, you prob. aIready new that anyway,mineraIs reaIIy give it vigorous growth. gd. job.they are thickening up good. bIuish hues and Iite purps. ns.


 
Ya I did over N it like a couple of weeks ago when the fox farm feeding schedule called for more n I gave it to much ? but they will be alright , I was really hoping for them to get fatter but I guess I still got a few weeks ?? Yeah they are getting alot of red hairs to !


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 3, 2008)

raiderman said:


> i signed out , the Iike went to the register part ,and read the ruIes ,i didnt see it .but a person can get thierseIves in a wrek aII by thierseIves.mane has just been jumpin in and out any way , i dont comm. with everybody. just see. ppI Iive Iives . Iike camaro man . had not heard from him in 2 weeks,and posting yesterday.the Iast post i saw of mane was wen he toId me he was steppin out to smoke a bIunt ,be rite bak on the 29th. that even ,mite have gotten in some shit. who knows.


I'm good went upstate and chilled out for a while.



stoneymontana said:


> Maybe I am dumb ? but I do remember reading something to that effect !! It may not have been worded that way BUT where is everyone snoop, mane , loaded dragon just to name a few and both mane and snoop were talking about people getting busted . I am not sure but I am pretty sure that a person could track your ip address through this website if they had rights to use them ( the feds ) I may be way off but it is crazy weird and alot more people have gone missing to ???


they can give up the IP if warranted to or some shit like that.

neway great fucking plants


----------



## raiderman (Oct 3, 2008)

then wy is the admin. having grow contest. i dont beIieve no one shit here. if a person gets in some shit usuaIIy get into it right in your own bakyard. but is good to be cautious, but so far seems cooI to me . if i suspect any. then i'm gone for good.i kind of got that sixth sense about shit Iike that.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 3, 2008)

ive just been readin over this stuff... What Is My IP Address? - Can someone find out who I am?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 3, 2008)

i mean as long as you are not taking pictures of yourself they dont know who is behing the camera


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 3, 2008)

but thats what we were saying if they wanted to you could be tracked by your ip...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 4, 2008)

they need more than an ip address..is your ip address in your name?do they have a picture of you using the computer and ordering stuff??do they have a snitch???they just cant come and get you just for your ip address..they need physical evidence not assuming that you are the person they want..


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 4, 2008)

well all that they could have was pictures that you have posted and your ip... i guess thats not enough though? they could contact your isp provider and match your ip to your home address though yes...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 4, 2008)

they need warrant for that and you can sue alot of people for giving your info out without your consent..still they would not know who they are looking for unless you send your picture and name thru the net so they can link you to it..


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 4, 2008)

well theoretically couldnt they use the pictures as evidence enough to get a warrant for linking the ip address to where they came from?? still that seems like a lot of work for nothing haha


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 4, 2008)

exactly.. the most they would do is arrest everybody confiscate the plants then release everybody..no proof as to whos it is..


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 4, 2008)

especially for only like 10 plants haha at the most youd get a fine...


----------



## Smallsetup (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm so Jealous.... Haha, keep it up man, lookin good!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 4, 2008)

ill take it to trial..they got to prove its mine..especially if nothing is in my name


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 4, 2008)

your computer and internet arent in your name?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 4, 2008)

its under a girls name..i used her c.c. to hook everything up..


----------



## raiderman (Oct 4, 2008)

yea, mines at a po box , send it under my ex- brother in Iaws name.haha


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 4, 2008)

thats funny fuck it they will go looking for him


----------



## raiderman (Oct 4, 2008)

i don't Iike him anyway, he's a pothoIogicaI Iiar , aIways couId'nt stand him. ... seem Iike the rite candidate...haha


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 4, 2008)

he sounds like the perfect candidate for me..lol


----------



## raiderman (Oct 4, 2008)

there are so many ppI on the internet and shit goin on to think , and ppI getting away with shit daiIy on the internet ,and to think they'de worry about the nations security for my major seed run, i dont see it. i'd be in jaiI Iong time ago.


----------



## stoneymontana (Oct 4, 2008)

haha man I was just feeling a little insecure with all the people dissappearring but mane sent me a pm last night so I guess all is well ?????? Fuck it.. on to more important things cause as I said I am not worried for me , but my friends !!!! Fuck IT , ya'll like my ladies or what ? I think seed production fucked my amounts big time but you live and learn ! Hermiing mothers !!! haha


----------



## raiderman (Oct 4, 2008)

yea i know, but for indoor growing ,your aIot more accessabIe to hermes. than outside growing. you gotta keep your eye out on that shit no matter wat you grow.


----------



## stoneymontana (Oct 4, 2008)

haha My next grow will be seedless no worries I am gonna spray that reverse right away and watch like a hawk !!!




raiderman said:


> yea i know, but for indoor growing ,your aIot more accessabIe to hermes. than outside growing. you gotta keep your eye out on that shit no matter wat you grow.


----------



## snoopdog621 (Oct 4, 2008)

dam man your buds are lookin dank ..... sorry i aint been in touch lately .... ive just been gettin to high


----------



## jackonthebox (Oct 4, 2008)

Way too go stoney! the friday update look great! makes me jealous and reminds me of why I joined this threat, blueberry lol. Those plants are looking beautiful! Is the blueish hue of colas in some of the pics because of lighting, or is it the actual color of the bud?

Good luck with your clones, if you keep them from herming, you will have some really really top grade bud from those!


----------



## Thraxz13 (Oct 5, 2008)

Hope all is well? Havent seen the Dragon, You?


----------



## stoneymontana (Oct 6, 2008)

Ya I could not resist so I picked a few lower buds off and dried them. They taste great blueberry is so apparant when you exhale your whole mouth tastes like fruity blueberry. This is day 44 so you can imagine day 56 ! That is when I am gonna start my flush reguardless of the trichs. But that is also two weeks away and alot can happen in two weeks. I am so impressed with the taste and high of this bud !!! YUM ! Anyways the overall color is still mostly white hairs probably 25 to 30% red hairs on all buds. Only aone plant shows that thick finished bud look though ? All the others still look really hairy and loose (eventhough they feel really solid) so hopefully these next two weeks will fill em in ??




snoopdog621 said:


> dam man your buds are lookin dank ..... sorry i aint been in touch lately .... ive just been gettin to high


Thanks snoop , yours to bro ! Alot of time and effort about to go up in smoke !! haha I understand about being to blazed !! keep growing !




jackonthebox said:


> Way too go stoney! the friday update look great! makes me jealous and reminds me of why I joined this threat, blueberry lol. Those plants are looking beautiful! Is the blueish hue of colas in some of the pics because of lighting, or is it the actual color of the bud?
> 
> Good luck with your clones, if you keep them from herming, you will have some really really top grade bud from those!


Ya I think that they are pretty dark green looking like on the bud leaves and maybe that is why they look blue , but I really do not know since I have not had them out of that room in a while since the buds are getting bigger and I do not want any breakage .
I think that the dutch master reverse will /should take care of the hermie problem on the clones so this next batch should yield alot more (hopefully ) sensi bud !!



Thraxz13 said:


> Hope all is well? Havent seen the Dragon, You?


Naw bro he has been MIA for about a week now ??


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 6, 2008)

what method are you using for the quick dry with the bud tasting gooD??????


----------



## desertrat (Oct 6, 2008)

stoneymontana said:


> haha man I was just feeling a little insecure with all the people dissappearring but mane sent me a pm last night so I guess all is well ??????


here's one back from missing in action. been distracted by the real world the last week or so. still growing but chatting has fallen down the priority list.



stoneymontana said:


> Ya I could not resist so I picked a few lower buds off and dried them. They taste great blueberry is so apparant when you exhale your whole mouth tastes like fruity blueberry. Only aone plant shows that thick finished bud look though ? All the others still look really hairy and loose (eventhough they feel really solid) so hopefully these next two weeks will fill em in ??


i took some early too and dried in the microwave - was the best tasting smoke i've ever had.

good luck with the rest of your grow.


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 6, 2008)

haha i just take some and put it on top of my desk lamp... dries it up real quick!


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 6, 2008)

some great plants there stoney


----------



## Thraxz13 (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey bro, Hope all is well! Lets see some pics. Dragons MIA for sure. Got two cuts of the Larry OG today, Going to get two cuts of the Tahoe on friday! Let me know how your smoke is!


----------



## simsays (Oct 8, 2008)

very nice grow + rep looks like I caught it right in time to watch them finish up


----------



## camaro630hp (Oct 8, 2008)

what page r the pics on i have been gone 4 a while


----------



## stoneymontana (Oct 9, 2008)

I will post some pics tommorrow after I get off of work . Friday update day 46. ten more days till the flush !! I have only kept the tops of the plants going now and due to outragous number of seeds that I got , I would Imagine my total weight being somewhere around 2 or 3 ounces ! Not alot but it was a learning experience none the less and the strain is not gone because of clones so all is well . The next batch will be bigger and better !! I been smoking all the lower buds. They taste great ! I just trim all leaves and put in glass bowl and put in microwave for 6 minutes on power setting 2. Take out every 15 seconds and wipe condensation from bowl. You can use two bowls to keep them from getting to warm. My buds are ready to smoke like this and it tastes fine , a tad harsh but I am blown none the less !!! I will cure the tops though and the next batch !!!


----------



## msdsm39 (Oct 9, 2008)

can't wait to see your new pics tomorrow 



stoneymontana said:


> I will post some pics tommorrow after I get off of work . Friday update day 46. ten more days till the flush !! I have only kept the tops of the plants going now and due to outragous number of seeds that I got , I would Imagine my total weight being somewhere around 2 or 3 ounces ! Not alot but it was a learning experience none the less and the strain is not gone because of clones so all is well . The next batch will be bigger and better !! I been smoking all the lower buds. They taste great ! I just trim all leaves and put in glass bowl and put in microwave for 6 minutes on power setting 2. Take out every 15 seconds and wipe condensation from bowl. You can use two bowls to keep them from getting to warm. My buds are ready to smoke like this and it tastes fine , a tad harsh but I am blown none the less !!! I will cure the tops though and the next batch !!!


----------



## raiderman (Oct 10, 2008)

are you starting that NYcity deiseI yet??


----------



## stoneymontana (Oct 10, 2008)

raiderman said:


> are you starting that NYcity deiseI yet??


I am not starting that until these clones get out of my veg area, but my clones are looking kinda bad lately ?/ I think they need more light ? But there are 5 40 watters in the cabinet for 8 small plants ? they look yellow and droopy ?? I will post pics


----------



## Budda_Luva (Oct 10, 2008)

n deficiany???


----------



## stoneymontana (Oct 10, 2008)

Friday updates !!!!


----------



## stoneymontana (Oct 10, 2008)

what is wrong with my clones ???


----------



## Budda_Luva (Oct 10, 2008)

Hahahaha i had a feelin u were gunna update soon and im the first one to see em


----------



## Budda_Luva (Oct 10, 2008)

o man those are really startin to look like ready to be fukkin chopped muthafukkin fire ass blueberry blaze that shit stoney how much days u got left???? n yeah man have u been give ur c's any nutes, cuz that shit definatly looks like N deficiany


----------



## stoneymontana (Oct 10, 2008)

n00b_marijuana_grower said:


> Hahahaha i had a feelin u were gunna update soon and im the first one to see em


 
what's up bro !!


----------



## stoneymontana (Oct 10, 2008)

n00b_marijuana_grower said:


> o man those are really startin to look like ready to be fukkin chopped muthafukkin fire ass blueberry blaze that shit stoney how much days u got left???? n yeah man have u been give ur c's any nutes, cuz that shit definatly looks like N deficiany


 
That is what I thought to ?? I have been giving them nutes ever since this started ?? I am fucking lost ??


----------



## raiderman (Oct 10, 2008)

ns Iookin buds ,Iooks reaI good.


----------



## anhedonia (Oct 10, 2008)

Nice plants! 
Need a bit more info on the clones though. looks like they could use some nutrients or maby they havnt developed a root system or something. I threw away some clones that hadnt grown in 3 weeks. I would just throw the ones in the pics away and start over. I cant imagine a clone being that stressed and actually recouperate. Im new to cloning and out of about 30 clones Ive only gotten 6 to grow normally. Fucked up. Hope you have better luck next time. I got an 8 cup daisy cloner aeroponic system on the way to make sure I get 100% success.


----------



## Thraxz13 (Oct 10, 2008)

Very nice looking smoke Stoney! Those look so tasty!! Figure out the clone problem yet? They look over watered maybe or to much nutrients! Just a thought!


----------



## Wudaheo (Oct 10, 2008)

Them blueberries looking good! Atleast you got some clones! I think my first blueberry clones are dead but i'm keep them for another week to see if anything happens.


----------



## mayan (Oct 10, 2008)

fine, fine, fine...mmmhphh!


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 11, 2008)

frosty ass BB stoney

how much water are you giving the clones?


----------



## stoneymontana (Oct 11, 2008)

I will just keep growing them ( the clones) and see what happens. I cannot kill them as I have nothing left of this strain. They will pull through , I have faith . ???


----------



## stoneymontana (Oct 11, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> frosty ass BB stoney
> 
> how much water are you giving the clones?


 
I only wATER THEM WHEN DRY, i HAVE BEEN GROWING FOR A MINUTE . bUT THESE ARE JUST LOOKING LIKE SHIT, ONLY GIVEN NUTES 3 TIMES AND THEY LOOK NO BETTER, THE ROOTS ARE FINE PH IS FINE ??? I am clueless mane ?? help ?


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 11, 2008)

fuck idk you got perlite so there's aeration.
nutes and ph is fine, shit i'm out of possibilities.


----------



## FootballFirst (Oct 11, 2008)

How old are the clones? Nutes too early will kill 'em. I give them 3 weeks to develop root structure. I have tried giving nutes at 2 weeks but they always seem to get yellow and crispy. Although I only have experience growing in soil.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 11, 2008)

yeah i was gonna say that nutes to early will burn them bad..but a little dose wont hurt some people use superthrive..but you clones should be able to pull thru..


----------



## raiderman (Oct 11, 2008)

yea dont give nutes to a pIant thats recovering.


----------



## Nik Dynosaur (Oct 11, 2008)

i just wanted to pop my head in and say this is how a grow journal should be. I've followed it from the beginning and i love it. you have beautiful plants, stoney. Hope they smoke even better than they look!


----------



## stoneymontana (Oct 11, 2008)

Nik Dynosaur said:


> i just wanted to pop my head in and say this is how a grow journal should be. I've followed it from the beginning and i love it. you have beautiful plants, stoney. Hope they smoke even better than they look!


 
Thanks alot I really appreciate it and they smoke GREAT !!!!!!


----------



## Smallsetup (Oct 11, 2008)

Lookin good Stoney.. you should send me some!


----------



## stoneymontana (Oct 11, 2008)

Here is half of a Oz that is curing. The small plant produced a O of tasty seedy nuggetz !!!!!!
I still have 4 more waiting for the chop but I will wait till day 56 for them

Finally finishing my first good indoor crop


----------



## skyblazer (Oct 11, 2008)

That looks amazing! Nice job! Keep it up!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 11, 2008)

looks good..ill be mad as shit to have some seeds in my blueberry..those seeds look mature enough to plant,are you gonna use those seeds for a future grow?...


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 12, 2008)

keep it up stoney more jars to fill soon


----------



## stoneymontana (Oct 14, 2008)

they are mature and sprout pretty well. 9/10 . I will save a hundred or so and get rid of the rest because this shit is seedy, but it tastes so fucking amazing and my next attempt is gonna be way better, TRUST ME !! i have alot more knowledge about this strain now. 




wyteberrywidow said:


> looks good..ill be mad as shit to have some seeds in my blueberry..those seeds look mature enough to plant,are you gonna use those seeds for a future grow?...


----------



## stoneymontana (Oct 14, 2008)

for sure bro many many many many many many many many ........ MORE haha





mane2008 said:


> keep it up stoney more jars to fill soon


----------



## stoneymontana (Oct 14, 2008)

So day 54 and I pulled them because the seeds made them finish a week or two early. But I can say that this grow was definately a great learning experience about this strain. EVERYONE should check out my new grow journal just keep checking and I will start it today. PLease subscribe and get down with this grow 1 AK 47 autoflowering , 1 Nirvana Wonder Woman , 1 G13 labs Northern Lights skunk Fem., And five Blueberry clones that 3 I am lollipopping for the most part because I have to take clones first, and two which I have already topped and I am growing the same way as last time just way sooner to top and turn over. I am looking for 2ft. final height but really full this time, But all that will be in the new journal ( I am just really stoned and talking my ass off) 

Here are the pics of the finished buds . Not alot but a finished batch none the less !! haha


----------



## jackonthebox (Oct 14, 2008)

awesome looking bud stoney! you got a link to your new journal?


----------



## stoneymontana (Oct 14, 2008)

HERE IS THE LINK TO MY NEW GROW !!!


https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/120110-stoney-montanas-betta-bluez-grow.html




jackonthebox said:


> awesome looking bud stoney! you got a link to your new journal?


----------



## Budda_Luva (Oct 16, 2008)

they dont even look that seeded and are u going to use them seeds???


----------



## stoneymontana (Oct 16, 2008)

I got a bunch of them probably like 200 or so, I will keep them around for later




n00b_marijuana_grower said:


> they dont even look that seeded and are u going to use them seeds???


----------



## stoneymontana (Oct 16, 2008)

this is a couple of jars that are put up for the cure. The rest has been smoked already !! haha


----------



## raiderman (Oct 16, 2008)

Iet me know how that comes out , i heard of it to cure but not ever tried it.that weed Iooks good to.


----------



## Thraxz13 (Oct 19, 2008)

I would like some of those beans!!


----------



## purpdaddy (Oct 20, 2008)

stoneymontana said:


> this is a couple of jars that are put up for the cure. The rest has been smoked already !! haha


 Daaaaaaamn Stoney that shit lookin so sweet.Seriously they just look so dank just sitting in those jars!Is that the bluberry?


----------



## raiderman (Oct 21, 2008)

saving it for a rainy day??


----------



## audiofreeq (Oct 22, 2008)

damn, that took a long time to go through your entire journal, but it was well worth it. nice lookin buds man...


----------



## iloveit (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi there purpdaddy,
Could you give a noob a little help on my blueberry grow, Im able to germinate just fine but when Ive placed them in 1" rockwool (temp at a constant 30C, humidity at approx 90%) they seem to grow mould around the seed and die on the 3rd day. This has happened 4 times consecutively & now I have 2 seeds remaining Ive even tried using H2O2 (hydrogen peroxide) to prevent pathogen growth but Ive had no luck.

Please could you help me out?


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 26, 2008)

30C is a bit too hot and 90% humidity is waaaayy too much get a dehumidifier and drop it down closer to 50% thats probably why theyre dying...


----------



## iloveit (Oct 26, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> 30C is a bit too hot and 90% humidity is waaaayy too much get a dehumidifier and drop it down closer to 50% thats probably why theyre dying...


 
What about the temp what should it be?


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 26, 2008)

i think youre fine as long as it doesnt go any higher but you really want it down around 24C...


----------



## iloveit (Oct 26, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> i think youre fine as long as it doesnt go any higher but you really want it down around 24C...


Thanks for that I hope it works out this time, wish me luck Im gonna need it


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 26, 2008)

good luck!


----------



## raiderman (Oct 26, 2008)

you wiII do fine as Iong as you stay on top of your game.


----------

